# Orchestral Tools TIME micro - BLANK PAGE Special added!



## OrchestralTools (Sep 2, 2019)

We are proud to announce the continuation of our very successful *TIME Series!*







*CHRONO CHAMBER STRUCTURES*
Experience a new collection of sounds inspired by paradigms of time, both physical and philosophical. As with its predecessor TIME macro, inspiration takes center stage at all times, spurring on users to merge and layer sounds in search of new sonic ground.

*TIME micro - Trailer*




*TIME micro - Screencast Part 1*




*TIME micro - Screencast Part 2*




*TIME micro - Blank Page with Alex Niedt




Chamber-sized Ensembles and Soloists*
TIME micro is your creative resource for atmospheric and rhythmic underscoring, geared towards intimate and small instrument groups and soloists – for instance chamber sized string sections and small vocal groups comprising no more than three singers. Rather than standard instruments, users will often find lower or softer alternatives: Basset Horn instead of Clarinet, Flugelhorn/Cornet instead of Trumpet, and Alto Flute/Bass Flute instead of standard Flute.








*Unique colors and intimate textures*
In addition to an inspiring String Quartet recorded in unison and a Low Bass Section, TIME micro will extend your palette of sounds with shimmering Celeste, Harp and Mandolin tones. Not to mention its experimental and extraordinary articulations – ranging from airy woodwind tones, harmonic waves and flourishes to stuttering staccato performances and barely audible ultra-soft string bowings. Just some of the many subtle touches that will extend your set of orchestral inspiration with unique colors of intimate textures.








*Pendulum Swells*
The sense of shifting time that gives TIME micro its name can be attributed to the subtle forward movements within the looped sustained textures and also to the “pendulum swells” that recreate the oscillating movements of a pendulum as a dynamic swell within these patches. And to the rhythmic patterns that conjure up the sound of clockwork mechanisms played on a single pitch or in the form of non-tonal percussive notes.








*The offer is valid until September 16.*

Find the full TIME micro articulation List http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Time_Micro_Articulation.pdf (here.)


*Timeless Recordings*
As with the TIME macro, Metropolis and Berlin Series collections, all orchestra samples have been recorded with a supreme multi-microphone setup at the legendary Teldex Scoring stage. Sublime acoustics that lend themselves perfectly to acoustic sampling, this distinctively balanced hall also has the finest microphones from the last five decades at its disposal.


*Highlights*

Toolset for atmospheric and rhythmic underscoring
Defined chamber sized sections and solo instruments
Experimental and extraordinary articulations
Looped sustained textures
Pendulum Swells & Rhythmic Patterns
Women and men vocal ensemble
Celeste, Harp and Mandolin
Recorded at Teldex Scoring Stage

*Specs*

Based on Capsule for Kontakt
100 GB of samples (53 GB NCW compressed)
24Bit / 48KHz Patches
Works with the free Kontakt Player and Kontakt full 5.8.1 or higher

Find all information on our http://www.orchestraltools.com/time/libraries/time_micro.php (product page.)


----------



## whiskers (Sep 2, 2019)

Colour me intrigued


----------



## fiatlux (Sep 2, 2019)

Looks like a great sequel to Time Macro!
I think I'm in. I'm assuming walkthrough videos will be coming soon.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 2, 2019)

It will be interesting to see if OT gets walkthroughs and demos up in a timely fashion this time around.


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 2, 2019)

Looking forward to the walkthrough !


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 2, 2019)

Yesss !!!! 
Time micro.. we were right.
And kontakt based !
Yes Yes Yes !!!
Thanks Orchestral Tools!


----------



## ka00 (Sep 2, 2019)

No... thank _you_!


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 2, 2019)

That teaser vid certainly makes it sound lovely, looking forward to a walkthrough


----------



## axb312 (Sep 2, 2019)

Looking forward to the walkthroughs...


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 2, 2019)

Beautiful artwork on that video!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 2, 2019)

Love the répétitions...8th 16th. Triplets ...And the Strings...Woods...brass....but those voices : sirens!!!! 
For me !!!
Thanks ..once more...OT!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 2, 2019)

Happily they don't leave kontakt!!!!


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 2, 2019)

Sounds excellent and as I already know that this concept (small Ensembles of 3 string players per group, etc) works incredible well from MA4, I am almost certain it is way worth it for 199€!


----------



## CT (Sep 2, 2019)

I do love basset horns!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 2, 2019)

Beautiful !


----------



## JonSolo (Sep 2, 2019)

Related to Time Macro? Cross-grade or upgrade? Or completely unrelated product?


----------



## ender7 (Sep 2, 2019)

This is exciting! Now it’s a tough call because I was trying to build funds for Black Friday, but this now seems near the top of my list! Can’t wait for the walkthrough.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 2, 2019)

Sure GO, even @ ~ $218.  
Little doubt Walkthrough will be stellar.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 2, 2019)

Fantastic sound. Fabulous articulations.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Sep 2, 2019)

Sounds amazing. Tbh I still have more to bite into in the first one, but this sounds like a wonderful edition.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 2, 2019)

Hoping all the sounds in the trailer are from Time Micro ....?


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 2, 2019)

Holy shit this sounds even more amazing than time macro.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 2, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Hoping all the sounds in the trailer are from Time Micro ....?



Would make sense... :dodgy:


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 2, 2019)

zimm83 said:


> Hoping all the sounds in the trailer are from Time Micro ....?



Sascha Knorr just confirmed it on his facebook account :


----------



## ism (Sep 2, 2019)

Ohh, that articulation list alone is a beautiful thing to read ...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Sep 2, 2019)

ism said:


> Ohh, that articulation list alone is a beautiful thing to read ...



Yeah and makes no sense to me (most of the time)


----------



## funnybear (Sep 2, 2019)

Fantastic. Pre-ordered.

And top marks for detailing round robins info in the articulations list.


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 2, 2019)

As someone new to midi orchestration, and waiting for Black Friday / Christmas deals (or SA BBC Orchestra articulation list) to decide on a full bread and butter orchestration library, can those who have used Time Macro tell me if this "should" be a decent interim library? I have Albion V, which seems to be a similar idea in terms of quiet, brittle (in a good way), potentially "noir" set of sounds, but V doesn't have solo instruments. I love the potential of a smaller chamber-style library that comes with several solo instruments, as well as minimalist ensembles and it seems like something that would be useful in the future even after I get a larger orchestra library. I'm OK if this doesn't have a clarinet for example when I can trade for the Basset Horn as they mention, I just want to be certain I have enough articulations and high-quality sounds to create tracks now which I could swap out in the future, if need be. Thoughts? My other concern is the learning curve of OT's Capsule, but the reality is I will likely buy OT's Berlin Woodwinds if they have a good sale this holiday season so I'll have to learn it sometime.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 2, 2019)

This looks like my kind of thing. I like the small ensembles, and the uncommon instruments. 

It's on the quiet side so I'm thinking it might go well with Tundra.


----------



## ism (Sep 2, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> As someone new to midi orchestration, and waiting for Black Friday / Christmas deals (or SA BBC Orchestra articulation list) to decide on a full bread and butter orchestration library, can those who have used Time Macro tell me if this "should" be a decent interim library? I have Albion V, which seems to be a similar idea in terms of quiet, brittle (in a good way), potentially "noir" set of sounds, but V doesn't have solo instruments. I love the potential of a smaller chamber-style library that comes with several solo instruments, as well as minimalist ensembles and it seems like something that would be useful in the future even after I get a larger orchestra library. I'm OK if this doesn't have a clarinet for example when I can trade for the Basset Horn as they mention, I just want to be certain I have enough articulations and high-quality sounds to create tracks now which I could swap out in the future, if need be. Thoughts? My other concern is the learning curve of OT's Capsule, but the reality is I will likely buy OT's Berlin Woodwinds if they have a good sale this holiday season so I'll have to learn it sometime.



Who knows what this library will actually turn out to be - before we see a walk through it’s all wild speculation.


That said, Time Macro would be a surprisingly good ‘interum bread and butter library’ . It has the wild and weird texture patches and the sci-fi sound design ensembles. But there’s a wonderful core set of articulations that have a subtle texture, but a texture that doesn’t necessary come out too obviously unless you give it room in the mix. Which, as i’ve said, has most unexpectedly turned out to be my absolute favorite thing about this library.

So in that sense, although you wouldn’t necessarily know it from the demos, I’d suggest that Time *macro* would actually work really well as a base sketching library, giving you that pristine OT sound, but able to push into more textural territory, in very much a ‘chamber-Albion’ sort of sonic space.

With the obvious caveats that it has no legato, shorts, obnoxiously loud fff etc.

Time micro? I look forward to being surprised again.


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 2, 2019)

ism said:


> Who knows what this library will actually turn out to be - before we see a walk through it’s all wild speculation.
> 
> 
> That said, Time Macro would be a surprisingly good ‘interum bread and butter library’ . It has the wild and weird texture patches and the sci-fi sound design ensembles. But there’s a wonder core set of articulations that have a subtle texture, but a texture that doesn’t necessary come out too obviously unless you give it room in the mix. Which, as i’ve said, has most unexpectedly turned out to be my absolute favorite thing about this library.
> ...



Very interesting, I will go re-look at Time Macro...


----------



## ism (Sep 2, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Yeah and makes no sense to me (most of the time)



None whatsoever.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 2, 2019)

Damn it! Devs please stop making things I want!! For Mrs SoNowWhat’s sanity if nothing else.
I’m still waiting for the walk through but at the moment I’m feeling very “in” for this. The voices in Macro are quite exquisite. If the micro ones are of the same quality they should be lovely. Liking the idea of the small sizes/soloists and some less conventional instruments.

Time Macro was a complete surprise and one of my favourite libraries. Might be difficult to catch lightning in a bottle a second time but fingers crossed.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 2, 2019)

FINE ILL BUY IT

geez


----------



## AEF (Sep 2, 2019)

Uggh Im going to have to get both TIME micro and its older sibling now. Really nice stuff OT.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 2, 2019)

OrchestralTools said:


> We are proud to announce the continuation of our very successful *TIME Series!*


Please extend the intro price past the release date so we can get user feedback before the intro price ends.

And/or let reviewers do some walkthrough videos before the intro price is over.

It's common practice, and I can't think of a single other sample library developer who ends the intro price on the day of release in this way.

I own and love a lot of your products, but I also want to make well-informed decisions. When I am buying on pre-order I feel like I am being kept in the dark--like when I bought Time macro last year. I don't understand how that benefits Orchestral Tools.

Time Macro turned out to be a good library, so what's the harm in getting all of the info/walkthroughs/user feedback out out before the intro price ends?


EDIT: Done! This walkthrough was released during pre-order pricing. Thanks!


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 2, 2019)

Ughh I don’t need this right now..but that intro sales price though....


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 2, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Please extend the intro price past the release date so we can get user feedback before the intro price ends.
> 
> And/or let reviewers do some walkthroughs video before the intro price is over.


For that matter, it would be nice to see the opening price remain until the BMI quarterly royalties are distributed on Friday of the same week.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jneebz (Sep 2, 2019)

ism said:


> I’d suggest that Time *macro* would actually work really well as a base sketching library


I respectfully disagree...Time Macro is really niche, with very little to work with as far as basic articulations.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 2, 2019)

I really like what I'm hearing in the demo!... I'm curious about the male and female singers.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 3, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Please extend the intro price past the release date so we can get user feedback before the intro price ends.
> 
> And/or let reviewers do some walkthroughs video before the intro price is over.
> 
> ...


I think they are all in a hurry..... Maybe...


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 3, 2019)

I used the Time Micro library _a lot _during my 1-hour live composing at Soundtrack Cologne.
As I made some sound design patches for it I know this library pretty well

I'll post the track this evening on Soundcloud.


----------



## DivingInSpace (Sep 3, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> I used the Time Micro library _a lot _during my 1-hour live composing at Soundtrack Cologne.
> As I made some sound design patches for it I know this library pretty well
> 
> I'll post the track this evening on Soundcloud.


Any chance your 1 hour live composition was recorded? I'd love to see that.


----------



## Ihnoc (Sep 3, 2019)

Lovely sound!. Not for me right now but I really appreciate the solo instruments and more section based ensembles, rather than pre-orchestrated ensembles as in _macro. _The choir sounds interesting too.


----------



## Henu (Sep 3, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> I used the Time Micro library _a lot _during my 1-hour live composing at Soundtrack Cologne.



Ok, now I'm even more dissappointed. :( You see, I went to STC all the way from Finland to specifically see everything on that day, including your stuff which I was really interested in. 
Turned out my "Friday" was actually _Thursday_ when I arrived there on Friday morning- and I had missed everything I wanted to see by a day. 
The guys were nice enough to change my ticket, but there really wasn't anything as interesting on the second day for myself than there was on the first one. Next time I'll fucking triplecheck my bookings. That being said, I met one of your guys on Friday and he was an awesome dude. And I also got a mousepad from him! :D

And to not derail this topic anymore, I was blown off my chair when listening to the trailer. I'll never do any pre-purchases but this might be the first time ever. It sounds otherwordly and magically magnificent. Kudos!!!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 3, 2019)

Henu said:


> Ok, now I'm even more dissappointed. :( You see, I went to STC all the way from Finland to specifically see everything on that day, including your stuff which I was really interested in.
> Turned out my "Friday" was actually _Thursday_ when I arrived there on Friday morning- and I had missed everything I wanted to see by a day.
> The guys were nice enough to change my ticket, but there really wasn't anything as interesting on the second day for myself than there was on the first one. Next time I'll fucking triplecheck my bookings. That being said, I met one of your guys on Friday and he was an awesome dude. And I also got a mousepad from him! :D
> 
> And to not derail this topic anymore, I was blown off my chair when listening to the trailer. I'll never do any pre-purchases but this might be the first time ever. It sounds otherwordly and magically magnificent. Kudos!!!


Oh, sorry to hear that! Actually it was a superb opportunity to show how fast you can work with a 100% Organic Samples & Orchestral Tools template... 
I know they recorded the audio, will check if I may publish that later on.

Yes, basically at Soundtrack Cologne you can't miss us


----------



## axb312 (Sep 3, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that! Actually it was a superb opportunity to show how fast you can work with a 100% Organic Samples & Orchestral Tools template...
> I know they recorded the audio, will check if I may publish that later on.
> 
> Yes, basically at Soundtrack Cologne you can't miss us



Could we maybe ask for a do-over on youtube ?


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 3, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that! Actually it was a superb opportunity to show how fast you can work with a 100% Organic Samples & Orchestral Tools template...
> I know they recorded the audio, will check if I may publish that later on.
> 
> Yes, basically at Soundtrack Cologne you can't miss us


Where would one acquire such a template or would we build this ourselves? Would love even the audio if available!


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 3, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> I used the Time Micro library _a lot _during my 1-hour live composing at Soundtrack Cologne.
> As I made some sound design patches for it I know this library pretty well
> 
> I'll post the track this evening on Soundcloud.


HY, when are you going to release new products with OT. Soon ? Will they be based on kontakt ? Thanks.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 3, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> As someone new to midi orchestration, and waiting for Black Friday / Christmas deals (or SA BBC Orchestra articulation list) to decide on a full bread and butter orchestration library, can those who have used Time Macro tell me if this "should" be a decent interim library? I have Albion V, which seems to be a similar idea in terms of quiet, brittle (in a good way), potentially "noir" set of sounds, but V doesn't have solo instruments. I love the potential of a smaller chamber-style library that comes with several solo instruments, as well as minimalist ensembles and it seems like something that would be useful in the future even after I get a larger orchestra library. I'm OK if this doesn't have a clarinet for example when I can trade for the Basset Horn as they mention, I just want to be certain I have enough articulations and high-quality sounds to create tracks now which I could swap out in the future, if need be. Thoughts? My other concern is the learning curve of OT's Capsule, but the reality is I will likely buy OT's Berlin Woodwinds if they have a good sale this holiday season so I'll have to learn it sometime.


I’m not sure where Ism is coming from, but Macro is NOT a bread and butter library. It has some sustains you can keyswitch to, but most articulations are niche and specific (small unconsistent noodling within the ensemble to give the sustain subtle movement while it loops) very effective for slower, brooding pieces where the movements play a part, either rythmically or arythmically, to add a liveliness to the long sustains.

There are no useable shorts or pizz, just longs, swells, loops, etc. But the strings, horns, and vocals really have some unique yet pleasing arts that work well in drama, horror, or mysteries. Apart from post though I’m not sure I would use it much.

Micro looks like smaller ensembles and solos doing the same kinds of things, but new articulations. Even more ideal in my mind, since you can’t stack a lot of macro patches without it getting dense quickly. I like that they listened to customers, and included instruments that are harder to find as well. So this becomes a “unique arts from rare instruments” kind of library. A good companion to Macro.

For me, Macro works so well in scenes it’s an easy decision (esp at 43% off) but if I wasn’t working to picture...


----------



## ism (Sep 3, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> I’m not sure where Ism is coming from, but Macro is NOT a bread and butter library.



Well, I suppose I can repeat the obvious caveats of what TM doesn't have (shorts, obnoxiously loud ff, legato etc). But the question was regarding TM an interim library, in the spirit of Tundra, but smaller.


So where I'm coming from is that if you take only the subset of articulations that aren't crazy textures or rhythms, what you have is in itself really a lovely palette. And a surprisingly extensive one, even though this subset is generally only one or two or three patches from each of: string lo + mid + hi, wind lo + hi + reeds, various choir antics, brass. And these non-crazy 'core' patches have a wonderfully subtly the textures.

So you can orchestrate to foreground this textural dimension of 'core/non-crazy' palette. Or you can mix them to get a palette that's very much a very classically beautiful, soft OT kind of sound.


The interesting point is what counts as 'break and butter'? Albion One is in some estimations the gold standard for a bread and butter / sketch library. And while its a great library, I personally just don't write in that style. I seldom use ostinato, seldom orchestrate violins in octaves, and even more seldom want anything to go to ff - much less the thonkingly loud patches that are very much the bread and butter of others.


When I sit down to sketch, I'll often start with Tundra. Or a solo clarinet. Or flautando strings. Or increasingly something from Time Marco, like the choir Ahhs. Or the mid col leg tratos.

And although TM is marketed to show off the crazier, rhythmic, textural and sci-fi-sound-designy range of its palette, I have become very pleasantly surprised at just how much, especially when I sit down to sketch, this least-crazy core of TM has come to sit with my goto, bread and butter, sketching patches.


When I bought Albion One, I suppose it was I understood it as what a bread and butter library was supposed to be.

So its all good. Tundra, Time Macro, OACE - I feel they offer a new kind of butter on a new kind of bread.



X-Bassist said:


> ... some unique yet pleasing arts that work well in drama, horror, or mysteries. Apart from post though I’m not sure I would use it much.




So yep, definitely not your kind of button on your kind of bread. More of an occasional sprinkling of pixie dust (and more in line with OT's marketing)


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 3, 2019)

Really appreciate all the insights, thanks! As seems the case in many discussions of libraries, different composers clearly prefer different libraries, and find both inspiration and even production quality samples from quite different ones. I’m holding out for more info regarding SA’s BBCSO to decide whether to buy that or go for a mix of SA and OT libraries as my bread and butter. I don’t think from listening to the demos for either Time Macro or Micro that either would be my personal bread and butter kit, but as I will either wait until early November (BBCSO) or late December (for Xmas deals on the other option), I was thinking the solo instruments and small ensemble groups in Time Micro might hold me until the end of year. Given the highly varied opinions on Macro Inwill wait patiently for the walkthrough on Micro and if it doesn’t come before the sale ends then I’ll just keep waiting for the holidays. Cheers!


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 3, 2019)

I wish they would release a strings only version.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 3, 2019)

As much as this release is intriguing me,I'm broke at the moment.  
Yeah the 43% introductory discount is enticing but the short pre-order time frame and no walkthrough might actually give me the willpower to actually hold off.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 3, 2019)

givemenoughrope said:


> I wish they would release a strings only version.



Maybe a future à la carte dessert?


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 3, 2019)

I really love Time Macro, so I've pre-ordered Micro. TM is so beautiful, you can just play a single chord and it sounds amazing. I think it's a really great tool for those ambient, moody, less melodic scores. The attack is very slow on many of the sounds, so it's definitely not the library for fast moving melodies, but it's so good for creating a mood. I find the patches very inspiring and actually a good place to start to create something new. 

I can't wait for Time Micro, I think it will just add another layer of depth. I was surprised about this library, though, since they didn't announce it at all before. Meanwhile, I've been eagerly anticipating OT's "LA Sessions" all year, so I hope that is still coming out by the end of the year!


----------



## Mishabou (Sep 3, 2019)

Is Time Micro basically a bunch of pre-recorded phrases à la Sonokinetic ?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 3, 2019)

Mishabou said:


> Is Time Micro basically a bunch of pre-recorded phrases à la Sonokinetic ?


No. Nothing like Sonokinetic.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 4, 2019)

Hey guys, here the final track after one hour of live composing at Soundtrack Cologne. Lots of Time Micro patches here


----------



## Steve Martin (Sep 4, 2019)

The music in the YouTube video was just intricate and gorgeous. Loved it. I just found out on the YouTube site that this music was created using these samples, by Sascha Knorr, who also created the visuals. To be able to create music like this from a sample library, that is awesome! I do hope we get a walk through, if he has the time to do one that is. I'd want to sit around all day and just play with the sounds. If you are around Sascha - that was wonderful


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 4, 2019)

the quality of what I just saw and heard is amazing!

the fact that, again, I feel like I need this, not so much .. 

*sighs, takes credit card out of wallet*


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 4, 2019)

Mishabou said:


> Is Time Micro basically a bunch of pre-recorded phrases à la Sonokinetic ?


Sonokinetics is more traditional phrases (except Expressivo, which is a little closer to this) Macro is more subtle movements with in a sustain, not phrases. So it can be played like a normal instrument. Similar to Spitfire’s evolutions, but more subtle, which to me makes it more useable, especially in quieter scenes.

Sometimes the movements just make it sound more real (one or a few players adding subtle movements) rather than something more obvious that sticks out (Spitfire Evos or Heavyocity Novo) but these are different shades of the same kind of thing.

I also own most of the Sono libs and rarely use then. Few arts that are so specific (and structured) that it’s too much like using loops.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Sep 4, 2019)

Sounds wonderful! Elfman vibes and magic. Very cool!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 7, 2019)

Pre-ordered. My last purchase of 2019.

(Yeah, right)


----------



## heisenberg (Sep 7, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Pre-ordered. My last purchase of 2019.



I admire your discipline and conviction!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 7, 2019)

heisenberg said:


> I admire your discipline and conviction!


This is my first Orchestral Tools purchase... I feel like I can kiss my discipline goodbye for the next ten years!...


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 7, 2019)

So another week on this or so? Trying to decide whether to get it or not. I picked up Macro during the presale and haven't really used it. Too many purchases in too short of a time more than anything. I really would like a bit of a walkthrough first.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 7, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> So another week on this or so? Trying to decide whether to get it or not. I picked up Macro during the presale and haven't really used it. Too many purchases in too short of a time more than anything. I really would like a bit of a walkthrough first.


Since you have Macro, what do you think of the "choir" ?...


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 7, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Since you have Macro, what do you think of the "choir" ?...


Choir is okay. I have better choirs. They do have a lot of sounds though that I don't have with other choirs like clock ticking sounds you make with your mouth? I seem to remember that. It has a euphonium - did I say that right - which is cool. Also, clock tonal articulations with things like the strings that work as a nice background sound. The Woodwinds have clock fx, but no tonal. At least I didn't see it. I would have liked a tonal one. Though really it's just staccatos on the same note. 

LOL! Getting off subject. yeah. Choirs. Just things like ahs, nahs, his, etc...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 8, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Choir is okay. I have better choirs. They do have a lot of sounds though that I don't have with other choirs like clock ticking sounds you make with your mouth? I seem to remember that. It has a euphonium - did I say that right - which is cool. Also, clock tonal articulations with things like the strings that work as a nice background sound. The Woodwinds have clock fx, but no tonal. At least I didn't see it. I would have liked a tonal one. Though really it's just staccatos on the same note.
> 
> LOL! Getting off subject. yeah. Choirs. Just things like ahs, nahs, his, etc...



I would just like to correct a few facts, in order to keep this thread as informative as possible 
- All 3 Woodwind sections have tonal clockworks as well
- No Euphonium in Time Macro, the brass section is a mixture of 4 trombones and 4 trumpets


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 8, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> So another week on this or so? Trying to decide whether to get it or not. I picked up Macro during the presale and haven't really used it. Too many purchases in too short of a time more than anything. I really would like a bit of a walkthrough first.



I know the problem. In spite of the fact that I thought that it sounded pretty good (out of the box) once it was released, so no disappointment there. I just haven't found too many occasions where I could or wanted to use it. That, of course, is at least partly down to my lack of creativity and imagination. Having said that, I am still interested in Time Micro. With Time Macro the walk-through (which was quite late then too) made the decision to buy it a lot easier.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 8, 2019)

whitewasteland said:


> I would just like to correct a few facts, in order to keep this thread as informative as possible
> - All 3 Woodwind sections have tonal clockworks as well
> - No Euphonium in Time Macro, the brass section is a mixture of 4 trombones and 4 trumpets


Sorry doing it off my memory of going back to look at it last week. Well, shoot, seems my memory sucks a bit. Though I do remember looking for tonal clock articulations in the winds and not seeing it? But maybe I didn't look in the right section?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 8, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Sorry doing it off my memory of going back to look at it last week. Well, shoot, seems my memory sucks a bit. Though I do remember looking for tonal clock articulations in the winds and not seeing it? But maybe I didn't look in the right section?



No problem at all, I was just using Time Macro before reading your post, so it was easy for me 

About the tonal clock artics for the woodwinds, maybe you looked into the default Multis ?
I don't know how familiar you are with Capsule, but Multis have "only" 12 slots. Most Time Macro instruments have more than 12 articulations. You would have to click on the name of one of those loaded articulations, and you'll see a list of the other available articulations, which aren't currently loaded into the Multi. Could be that ?


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 8, 2019)

whitewasteland said:


> No problem at all, I was just using Time Macro before reading your post, so it was easy for me
> 
> About the tonal clock artics for the woodwinds, maybe you looked into the default Multis ?
> I don't know how familiar you are with Capsule, but Multis have "only" 12 slots. Most Time Macro instruments have more than 12 articulations. You would have to click one the name of one of those loaded articulations inside a Multi, and you'll see a list of the other available articulations, which aren't currently loaded into the Multi. Could be that ?


I remember looking in the additional articulations and not seeing it. But I could have been in the wrong folder. They have multis, individual sections, and TM patches, if I remember correctly. Maybe I was in the TM and not multis? Or vice versa? Now that I'm thinking about it, I wanted it in the low winds, so maybe it's in the highs and mids only? Well, doesn't really matter. I ended up using the strings instead.


----------



## HM_Music (Sep 8, 2019)

bought it.
i have all main library off berlin strings\woods\brass\perc, metropolis ark 1+2 and time micro chrono chambers.
can expect a deal in the future for time micro1(chrono symphonic structures) and Berlin strings exp D first chair?
And next question, Do you plan to release time micro 3?(is it worth saving money)


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 9, 2019)

@OrchestralTools Can we expect a walkthrough before the intro period ends ?


----------



## Mystic (Sep 9, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> @OrchestralTools Can we expect a walkthrough before the intro period ends ?


If history serves, it will show up at the absolute last minute. They did this crap all last year as well.


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 9, 2019)

Actually support just confirmed by email there will be one before release


----------



## axb312 (Sep 9, 2019)

Mystic said:


> If history serves, it will show up at the absolute last minute. They did this crap all last year as well.



That sucks. The one demo sounds great but I don't believe this is the way to do things....


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 9, 2019)

HM_Music said:


> bought it.
> i have all main library off berlin strings\woods\brass\perc, metropolis ark 1+2 and time micro chrono chambers.
> can expect a deal in the future for time micro1(chrono symphonic structures) and Berlin strings exp D first chair?
> And next question, Do you plan to release time micro 3?(is it worth saving money)


There is Time Macro, and now Time MICRO, there is no Micro 1, 2, or 3. But there might be a Time Minuto! 

They never use to do deals after the intro, but with "Completion Days" deals, anything is possible. But I would not expect a better deal on this until 2020 or 2021. 

As far as the walkthrough being last minute, they did this ONCE, and I'm sure got lots of flack for it. Ususally they post a walkthough a few days to a week before the intro price ends...

Then again, it's a week away now.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 9, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Actually support just confirmed by email there will be one before release


Yah but how soon before release? 12 hours?


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 9, 2019)

Mystic said:


> Yah but how soon before release? 12 hours?


Yeah, I'm tired of playing these games. _Eventually_ all of the information, reviews, and walkthroughs will be available and everything will be out in the open.

But if we want the intro price, we have to play these guessing games. It's not a thing they have to do, it's something Orchestral Tools chooses to do.

EDIT: Referring to the blackout period where there's no third-party opinions/vetting/walkthroughs during pre-order.


----------



## ism (Sep 9, 2019)

I think the point is that OT sees pre-order discounts (as opposed to into pricing) as a kind of "loyalty discount".

I tend to think of it more as "lucky dip" marketing, which I personally dislike intensely.


That said, OT demos strike me as more trustworthy in their general quality of, lets call it verisimilitude, than say, 8dio demos. And preordering Time Marco seemed a small enough risk at the time (and indeed it did not disappoint).


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 9, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Yeah, I'm tired of playing these games. _Eventually_ all of the information, reviews, and walkthroughs will be available and everything will be out in the open.
> 
> But if we want the intro price, we have to play these guessing games. It's not a thing they have to do, it's something Orchestral Tools chooses to do.



From my understanding of OT's support email, the walkthrough will be online before the end of the intro price (how long before, that's the question)

I have a feeling we might see one mid week, but it's just a personal bet !


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 9, 2019)

ism said:


> Time Marco


Polo!

Don't you love AutoCorrect?

(Or maybe you wrote it that way because we're marking time waiting for the walkthrough?)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 9, 2019)

ism said:


> I think the point is that OT sees pre-order discounts (as opposed to into pricing) as a kind of "loyalty discount".


Right, Orchestral Tools deliberately likes to have this blackout period where there's no third-party opinions/vetting/walkthroughs, and they just sort of wait until the last minute to share the info.

Why? Who knows. They like to play these games.

(A few days later) EDIT: This walkthrough was released during pre-order pricing. Thanks!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 9, 2019)

walkthrough .... talkthrough _ don't care ! Jus accept one of (2) BOI 100_Eur Promo Codes ( _on something less than 600_Eur _)


----------



## Satorious (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm sat on the fence between getting AI Nucleus, Spitfire BBC Symphony or this. The others both have walk-throughs (which means I am more likely to consider one of them - especially BBC), but (excuse the pun) - time is ticking! They are in danger of losing my sale yet again (ala Ark/Glory Days) because of their "late walk-through" strategy. And once the "loyalty discount" has expired - I don't tend to revisit...


----------



## Mystic (Sep 9, 2019)

There is literally no good reason for them to market this way other than experimenting how many blind followers they have. I didn't buy Ark 4 because of this.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 9, 2019)

Mystic said:


> If history serves, it will show up at the absolute last minute. They did this crap all last year as well.



Can´t remember of any OT release, were the screencast came in the last minute before pre-order end.
It´s correct that we usually don´t release the screencasts with pre-order start BUT we always have them ready early enough for everyone to watch and make their decisions.

We´re currently working on the screencast and it will be released quite soon.

Hope that gives some more insight.

Best, 
Hendrik


----------



## Mystic (Sep 9, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Can´t remember of any OT release, were the screencast came in the last minute before pre-order end.
> It´s correct that we usually don´t release the screencasts with pre-order start BUT we always have them ready early enough for everyone to watch and make their decisions.
> 
> We´re currently working on the screencast and it will be released quite soon.
> ...


All 3 of last years releases you guys did this which is why I didn't buy them because there was very little time between the release of the walkthrough and the end of the presale. These are things you should have ready before you put the product on sale. There is no good reason not to be more prepared. It's not like you guys are new to the game and haven't been criticized for this before. For many of us, we need the time to actually spare to get through a walkthrough before making a decision as well.

I like your company but this is getting ridiculous that it's something that comes up every single time and the fact that you guys haven't taken the hint by now. I hope with future releases you take this into consideration.


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 9, 2019)

Mystic said:


> If history serves, it will show up at the absolute last minute. They did this crap all last year as well.


How can you say such things man ?????
They always release walkthroughs before the end.....
Be patient......
It will as always be a very strong product.
Be patient.....


----------



## merlinhimself (Sep 9, 2019)

Sounds Beautiful! My wallet


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 9, 2019)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> We´re currently working on the screencast and it will be released quite soon.


If you are running late, why not just extend the pre-order period?


----------



## zimm83 (Sep 9, 2019)

I don't think that, when reading posts talking about ""crap"" , they will be motivated to release a walkthrough as soon as possible......
Too bad to have to read such things....as we are talking about music products....
Don't want to continue reading this thread.... Too bad.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 9, 2019)

Personally I LIKE and fully appreciate OT's approach... NO fluff and 40-100 pages of BLATHER to wade thru (like another orchestral company's "pre" announcement referred to above which I stopped wasting my time on just now). OT has this system down, offers a HUGE intro discount, gives us time to rathole some contingency funds, and ALWAYS provides a decent amount of info several days before the deadline...their approach is consistent! Indeed they ALWAYS offer an extended smaller discount for a period after release for those needing user feedback

They've posted a pretty decent teaser... ironic that it's mostly whiney posts rather than endless, often humerous, but ultimately worthless time wasting speculation, which seems to be the status quo on the other announcement that offered a one note worthless hype mentioned in an earlier post...

I LOVED the REAL teaser! It gave me PLENTY of info to determine this IS a library I'm VERY interested in as I love Time Macro... I've set my calender... I'm trying to pull together the funds...I know the drill...and wish my push notification for THIS thread would quit notifying me of stupid whiney complaints...

Just my 2 cents...some of you need to get a life! I know this'll probably offends some overly sensitive and self indulgend folks who feel entitled to clutter threads adnausium but i feel it had to be said.


----------



## Satorious (Sep 9, 2019)

OT is perfectly entitled to market a product how they want. That said I got more from their PDF articulation list than the trailer (nice as it was). I'd love to see OT adopt the Audio Imperia approach (for Nucleus) - extending their deadline so "members have an opportunity to feedback on the product". I'm much more inclined to trust the product's quality if I have fair time to consider the walk-through and better yet - if people speak highly of the product. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 9, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> If you are running late, why not just extend the pre-order period?
> 
> I think this is all quite reasonable to say, and _needs_ saying.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, I don't think this is a game for them. Most developers want to show walkthroughs as soon as possible, but sometimes they are waiting for bug fixes or GUI finalization (as Chris from Spitfire pointed out on the BBC lib) otherwise they hear about it if the video doesn't match what people receive. So sometimes it's just that they need well working instruments before hitting record on the screencast.

I'm sure if the video is late they would extend the intro price, but they have always timed it with the release of the product. Should they delay the release too? I think for most people a few days to review videos is enough, but I understand the tension it can cause in someone's mind.

Better to set it aside and check in a few days. I know it will probably surface by Thurs or Friday.

And for those poor people that have been gone a week or two, this is what happened when I went on a trip without checking in, Metro Ark went on sale and I missed the whole thing. 

Also, Could this be VI Control's way of keep us "logged in"? Those bastards! They must be paying developers big bucks to delay their walkthrough videos. How diabolical! They've got us all wrapped around their little fingers.... where are my cigarettes?


----------



## funnybear (Sep 9, 2019)

For me it’s about trust. So far I have not been disappointed by anything I bought from OT and all I bought on pre-order turned out as expected.

The teasers give a clear indication on what the release will be and the detailed articulation pdfs including round robbin info is spot on.

If one day this formula will change I might have to reconsider. But for now they have my trust.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 9, 2019)

funnybear said:


> For me it’s about trust. So far I have not been disappointed by anything I bought from OT and all I bought on pre-order turned out as expected.
> 
> The teasers give a clear indication on what the release will be and the detailed articulation pdfs including round robbin info is spot on.
> 
> If one day this formula will change I might have to reconsider. But for now they have my trust.


Well said...and they ALWAYS post walkthrus... love these folks...and appreciate their intro pre sale discounts which are WAY BETTER than the BIG BOY on the block.

Furthermore they ALWAYS seem to offer an extended after release discount ($50 more) for a period of time for those still on the fence. Who else does that?

I own most SF & OT libraries, among a zillion others...looking back, most were foolish purchases given that I'm not a professional orchestratrator/movie sound designer like most of you...I just love creating climate/future relevant songs. OT is by far my favorite company creating tools I enjoy using, especially given their recent offerings which add new high quality flavors at a very reasonable price!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 9, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> Just to be clear, I don't think this is a game for them. Most developers want to show walkthroughs as soon as possible, but sometimes they are waiting for bug fixes or GUI finalization (as Chris from Spitfire pointed out on the BBC lib) otherwise they hear about it if the video doesn't match what people receive. So sometimes it's just that they need well working instruments before hitting record on the screencast.
> 
> I'm sure if the video is late they would extend the intro price, but they have always timed it with the release of the product. Should they delay the release too? I think for most people a few days to review videos is enough, but I understand the tension it can cause in someone's mind.
> 
> ...


Fair point. Love their sounds, hate the way they do business. In the end, I'll vote with my dollars.

Seems folks here are happy enough buying with the info currently available. Who am I to ask for more details.

EDIT: I'm referring to the blackout period where there's no third-party opinions/vetting/walkthroughs during pre-order.


----------



## ism (Sep 9, 2019)

funnybear said:


> For me it’s about trust. So far I have not been disappointed by anything I bought from OT and all I bought on pre-order turned out as expected.
> 
> The teasers give a clear indication on what the release will be and the detailed articulation pdfs including round robbin info is spot on.
> 
> If one day this formula will change I might have to reconsider. But for now they have my trust.



All respect to the teasers - they're beautiful and intriguing. But very, very far a clear depiction of what the library will be.

The walkthoughs on the other had, are much more comprehensive and informative.





Satorious said:


> OT is perfectly entitled to market a product how they want.



Absolutely. And from the OT FAQ:

http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_sales_and_discounts.html
" reward bravery when purchasing a recently released collection, we always have Introductory Pricing for all new collections. From time to time we will have special deals on specific collections or lines, often as some sort of "Theme".
Sometimes, we will also have Pre-Order Pricing in effect until a new collection is released. This serves as an additional thank you for users that trust us to deliver a great product on time."

We have it perfectly transparently stated that this preorder discount is explicitly rewarding punters willing to trust the company and buy a product based only on the pre-release marketing - ie. without a single user review. Insist on waiting for even a single user review, and it will cost you another 50 euros or so.

Nothing wrong with that marketing strategy, OT is surely entitled to approach marketing like this, and OT is surely also among the most trustworthy sample companies there is. Still, these Time libraries are inherently risky, just because anything innovative inherently and necessarily involves risk.

So this kind of 'luck dip' marketing is totally something that OT is free to do, but also we're equally free to dislike.

And OT ever does put out a genuinely bad library (though I wouldn't hold your breath for that), I predate we'll be hearing a lot more about how much people dislike 'lucky dip' style market. (Seriously, though don't hold your breath for a genuinely bad OT library, that sounds dangerous).


----------



## fiatlux (Sep 9, 2019)

I already own TimeMacro, and am going to PreOrder Time Micro.
Walkthroughs are nice, but I kinda know what tp expect.
Same deal as Time Macro but for smaller ensembles and solo instruments. 'Nuf said.
Based on OT's track record, I am not too worried about what I'm getting into.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 9, 2019)

Still a week to go. No real need to commit until then. Yet as User of Time Macro, and several other OT libraries, this is a certain purchase.
Time Micro is a pleasant surprise, as there is surely massive effort, behind the scenes, given announced changes progressing with OT's unfailing commitment to coherence and quality. 

_Another cool Metroplis ARK promo would be most welcome soon ... to allow catch-up before major announcements ! Still missing a couple _


----------



## Vastman (Sep 9, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Fair point. Love their sounds, hate the way they do business. In the end, I'll vote with my dollars.
> 
> Seems folks here are happy enough buying with the info currently available. Who am I to ask for more details.


As I pointed out AGAIN in our private communication, OT ALWAYS provides a more detailed walkthrough BEFORE the deadline...

And, in my public post, I pointed out that this FIRST glimpse is sufficient to begin ratholing sufficient duckets to grab what I assume will be another amazing new tool, expanding on their already EXCELLENT foray into eclectic orchestrals (Time Macro).

I already plan on getting it, pursuant to a convincing walkthrough, so I'm eating out of my freezer for the next week! However, for those more risk adverse, you can always wait for the next round ("Time Nano"?) when they'll likely have a deal on Macro & Micro (like they've done on the ARKs) or just pay the premium $50 for the extended intro offer after release!

This is their evolving model... it's unique to OT and kinda cool! $199 seems a steal compaired to other libraries I've acquired over the years that fall into this realm... and i TRUELY appreciate the opportunity and plethora of choices they afford us struggling artists... 

Different companies take different approaches to marketing their creations. While we may not all agree on specific approaches, the important thing is the quality of their products and reasonableness in pricing. For years I shied away from OT because they just cost too darn much but in the past few years they've become a bargain in the field without losing their stellar quality. 

If I don't like the walkthrough, I'll pass and have extra funds for something else...but I'll lose a few pounds in the meantime!🤣


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 9, 2019)

Vastman said:


> As I pointed out AGAIN in our private communication, OT ALWAYS provides a more detailed walkthrough BEFORE the deadline...
> 
> And, in my public post, I pointed out that this FIRST glimpse is sufficient to begin ratholing sufficient duckets to grab what I assume will be another amazing new tool, expanding on their already EXCELLENT foray into eclectic orchestrals (Time Macro).
> 
> ...


That's nice. Better get back to ratholing those duckets Vastman.

I was referring to the blackout period where there's no third-party opinions/vetting/walkthroughs during pre-order.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 10, 2019)

Just found that guy on our server. 
So maybe this is the video you are looking for?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Sep 10, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Just found that guy on our server.
> So maybe this is the video you are looking for?




Those sounds are outstanding !


----------



## fiatlux (Sep 10, 2019)

I think this sounds as good or even better than Time Macro.
Great sequel!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 10, 2019)

that harp/celeste/mandolin sounds superb  this is not a library for me, and since I've staved the temptation for time macro, I think ill make it to the finish line with my wallet intact.

Mainly because I just dont do atmospheric/soundscapy stuff.


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 10, 2019)

I really like the sounds from the Screencast, am I sensible in thinking of getting this to compliment my recent purchase of Nucleus ?


----------



## JW (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm really loving how this library sounds. Can't wait for the release. This will be great for an upcoming project. Congrats, OT!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Sep 10, 2019)

Pre ordered.....too useful in a project right now.

Also the harp, celesta, mandolin produces interesting textures together .


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 10, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> So maybe this is the video you are looking for?


Magnificent sounds.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm going to be brutally honest... 

...I'd pay 199e for that String Ensemble Multi alone!


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 10, 2019)

Thing that I noticed with Time Macro is that it actually does sound out of the box as presented during the walk-through and I am sure that it won't be different this time around. This sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Henu (Sep 10, 2019)

Holy....holy shit. Seriously.


----------



## Satorious (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you Maxime/OT - this was just the sort of thing I wanted to see. The harp, celesta and mandolin are sublime. Can't wait to watch the part 2 video.


----------



## ism (Sep 10, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Just found that guy on our server.
> So maybe this is the video you are looking for?




Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Oliver (Sep 10, 2019)

amazing...just ordered


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 10, 2019)

Well, shoot! *checks out wallet* Yeah, there might be enough there.....


----------



## Vastman (Sep 10, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> Just found that guy on our server.
> So maybe this is the video you are looking for?



OMG! The MOST innovative, evocative & inspiring collection of emotionally laden sounds coming out of ANY orchestral company I've EVER heard...

Glad I've started a five day fast to rathole the duckets!

Bang up job, OT! Ur creation BLOWS my mind! I truly LOVE where you are taking orchestral "tools" lately... Paving new ground & providing us with exquisite new pallets to "paint" with. I'm sooooo grateful I revisited VI Control this week...


----------



## CT (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm sure I'd be all over this, and its precursor, if I weren't trying to ween off of anything with pre-orchestrated groups, etc. Sadly, you can never quite get that same sound by doing everything individually, even if you can orchestrate your butt off.


----------



## Satorious (Sep 10, 2019)

miket said:


> I'm sure I'd be all over this, and its precursor, if I weren't trying to ween off of anything with pre-orchestrated groups, etc. Sadly, you can never quite get that same sound by doing everything individually, even if you can orchestrate your butt off.


This one does seems to have a lot more individual sections if you look at the http://www.orchestraltools.com/resources/documents/Time_Micro_Articulation.pdf (full articulations list on the OT website). They just aren't shown in the Part 1 video?


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 10, 2019)

Oh, a Philip Glass Toolkit library.

...

Please take my money...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 10, 2019)

FWIW, I dislike preorders especially when there’s a time limited discount. Having said that, if I am going to preorder and if there’s one company I’m comfortable preordering from it’s OT. I did so for Time Macro which was completely unexpected and totally delightful. Completely agree with others who have said that the sounds you hear in demos and promos from OT are very close to what you get under the fingers and that’s not always the case with other products. 

I’ve not looked at the most recent video yet (thank you @Maxime Luft) but I’m quietly confident that it will look and sound very good. I’ve still not made a final decision but given my experience with Macro I’m leaning towards a preorder.


----------



## CT (Sep 10, 2019)

Did anybody else catch that the "Waiting For A Train" (an Inception reference) patch was demonstrated by overlapping the harmonies from Hans' "Time?" Made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 10, 2019)

Sounds good, but I dont understand the point of recording articulations in 5ths. If we wanted 5ths in our music, we can play them manually. Why limit the patch by forcing baked in 5ths? 

Question: Are the pendulum swells tempo synced, or are they one shots?

Also can I request that there be an option to join the choir "nanana" patch with a keyswitch for "batman?" Lost opportunity.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 10, 2019)

I never quite understood that one either, but it seems to be a regular articulation for OT. I do understand the irregular 5ths arp one though. It is cool and shows movement.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 10, 2019)

miket said:


> Did anybody else catch that the "Waiting For A Train" (an Inception reference) patch was demonstrated by overlapping the harmonies from Hans' "Time?" Made me chuckle a bit.


that was a great patch tbh


----------



## Leo (Sep 11, 2019)

I can't even feel the word "epic" in music... 
Love this small beautifully ensembles, ordered, Thanks OT!


----------



## Francis Bourre (Sep 11, 2019)

This 1st demo is a delight, and the price sounds like a steal now. Waiting for Monday to take the A train to go to Sugar land.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey Guys,

here is part 2 of the TIME micro Screencast Series.
This part gives you a detailed insight into the individual instruments and sections.
Enjoy!


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 11, 2019)

Digivolt said:


> I really like the sounds from the Screencast, am I sensible in thinking of getting this to compliment my recent purchase of Nucleus ?



Anybody any opinion after now having both screencasts to form opinion from ??


----------



## Oliver (Sep 11, 2019)

me....pure magic! already ordered. Have Time Macro and was veeeeery satisfied!


----------



## FriFlo (Sep 11, 2019)

I just love the detail of those string sections sizes! Same with MA4 ... I think you guys should consider recording a section based full string library with vl 1, 2, va, vc and bass based on that sound concept. Something as comprehensive in its scope as Berlin Strings with expansions. I would be all over such a library - both for layering and individual use.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 11, 2019)

It is as advertised and possibly the most fun you can have with your clothes on. I guess you could take your clothes off and use it but results will probably vary. It is really a great lib, the library feels alive and I so prefer using it over static samples if at all possible.


----------



## ism (Sep 11, 2019)

Kind of in awe over the sound of some of those string patches. (Although I guess I could say the same about Time Macro)


----------



## AEF (Sep 11, 2019)

ordering today. fantastic job by OT.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 11, 2019)

"You´ll receive your personal serial and download instructions _within the next 2 hours. _Another separate mail will contain all invoice information."

I'm thinking this isn't actually true...


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 11, 2019)

This offer ends with the release on September 16:
http://www.orchestraltools.com/time/libraries/time_micro.php


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 11, 2019)

On another note, does anyone have the same disappointed feeling when going through checkout and seeing the option to enter a discount code only to realize you don't have one?  

Sigh, I always want more. It is the sale chaser in me....


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 11, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> This offer ends with the release on September 16:
> http://www.orchestraltools.com/time/libraries/time_micro.php


LOL! I know. I just got the webpage after you check out that says that. It is really exciting then you remember it's not out yet.....

The email did come right away though to tell me they will let me know when it is ready.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 667 (Sep 11, 2019)

Sounds so good, great job OT!


----------



## AndyP (Sep 11, 2019)

That day was interesting. Time Micro seems to me to be a very good addition to BHCT. 
I listened more to the walktroughs now, and I have the impression that they fit very well together.
The only thing that worries me is if I can get them together spatially.
*Please stop me, I am extremely close to ordering both. *


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 11, 2019)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> here is part 2 of the TIME micro Screencast Series.
> This part gives you a detailed insight into the individual instruments and sections.
> Enjoy!




Really got to hand it to OT, great library and GREAT walkthroughs of every articulation. I really wish others would follow their lead.

I would bet this is their best selling release and boosts sales of Macro as well.


----------



## webs (Sep 11, 2019)

This sounds great! What are you folks already in the Time Macro/Micro ecosystem using to match up instruments when you want to extend a melody or line that was inspired from the Time Macro/Micro? I can see how the Time Micro would have an inspiring sound or texture that one might want to further develop? Or are you just using this for ambience and texture (and apparently universally having a great time doing it) ? I watched screencast 2 for the more individual instruments, and like the sounds, but worry it's limited. (Found the same puzzle with the sonokinetic products too). What's the trick? Thanks


----------



## AndyP (Sep 11, 2019)

So far the Novo Texture strings have been my element that has brought in a little movement. But I find them much more limited than Time Micro, especially since they are only strings.
I call it an inspiration tool, to others I can deliver elements that I can't get along with a classic lib.
I see potential to use Time Micro for experimental compositions, or to add interesting elements.
I like Novo Rhythmic Textures, but it's much more limited.
In a purely classical composition I see Time Macro as being rather limited.

My first thought was, could fit the BHCT. But I'm still not sure. So I haven't pressed the button yet for TM.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 11, 2019)

AndyP said:


> *Please stop me, I am extremely close to ordering both. *


I am NOT contemplating this at the moment. But based on the videos, I have this feeling that Time Micro is going to be another Tundra, one of my favorites ever. If that happens, it will make me want Macro someday. 

And probably Time Meso too, when it comes out.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 11, 2019)

webs said:


> This sounds great! What are you folks already in the Time Macro/Micro ecosystem using to match up instruments when you want to extend a melody or line that was inspired from the Time Macro/Micro? I can see how the Time Micro would have an inspiring sound or texture that one might want to further develop? Or are you just using this for ambience and texture (and apparently universally having a great time doing it) ? I watched screencast 2 for the more individual instruments, and like the sounds, but worry it's limited. (Found the same puzzle with the sonokinetic products too). What's the trick? Thanks


It blends pretty well with other libraries. I think Teledex is between EW's and Air's reverb, though maybe closer to Air?

With SK you can always drag and drop the midi and use your own instruments.

As an edit, SK is working on a string library- should be out early next year. The winds are really nice also. I like their recording space.


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 11, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> Really got to hand it to OT, great library and GREAT walkthroughs of every articulation. I really wish others would follow their lead.
> 
> I would bet this is their best selling release and boosts sales of Macro as well.


I don't think so. It's sounding nice, but very niche library, so probably limited customer base that will get it. I love Ark 1 and 3, but I will pass for this one.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 11, 2019)

Great sounding library... stunningly recorded. I hear tremendous versatility with the smaller sections to give a pulse to flat or lifeless tracks... and yet another wunderbar collection for post-modern aficionados.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 11, 2019)

Just watched both walkthroughs, and I'm totally blown away! At first I was intimidated and thought I would never find my way in such a library, but finally, it's very comprehensive, consistent, and well designed. The choice of microphone position seems to make quite a difference, so it's a plus to achieve the sounds we want. I'm so glad I pre-ordered. Money well spent!


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 11, 2019)

sweet god of sample instrument heaven..

it is scary how good these libraries are getting!

and yes, I will pre-order, as Micro seems like exactly what I need to push the workflow further for the scoring jobs I do.

Also, the single articulations alone are amazing already.

Great Walkthroughs, OT!

I remember going back and forth when Metropolis Ark 4 was released. We were pretty ambivalent here regarding the way it was pre-sold. I bought it last minute for the promo price, still..

I don't know, I find it hard to ever buy any library for regular price anymore, as every other day there is a flash sale because summer ends/starts, international day of the choir, labour day, presidents dog day, what not..

Of course I fall for some and appreciate the discounts and I get that financially and promotionally these sales are a boost for the companies.

The introduction price is something that makes sense to me. And then? Out of the blue there is a coop sale wirh NI and everything is like lore than half price..

ah man, off topic, apologies.
..and discussed many times before.

Time Micro looks and sounds amazing. I'm in!


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 11, 2019)

Its nice to have more unique instruments like the Alto and bass flute, cornet, flugelhorn etc, but what if you wanted these types of articulations with traditional orchestral instruments? Are they found in Time Macro or are we out of luck? Also seems a shame that all instruments dont have the "slow trill" articulation from the flugelhorn. Wonder why not?

Also, like others have stated, I worry about starting an idea using these non-traditional instruments and then struggling to match timbers with my orchestral pallet. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 12, 2019)

SomeGuy said:


> Its nice to have more unique instruments like the Alto and bass flute, cornet, flugelhorn etc, but what if you wanted these types of articulations with traditional orchestral instruments? Are they found in Time Macro or are we out of luck? Also seems a shame that all instruments dont have the "slow trill" articulation from the flugelhorn. Wonder why not?
> 
> Also, like others have stated, I worry about starting an idea using these non-traditional instruments and then struggling to match timbers with my orchestral pallet. Any thoughts on this?



good point(s)

As for worrying to start an idea with these non-traditional instruments, to me, that is a nice problem to have. What I try to say is, more options can be fantastic, if you want them.


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 12, 2019)

SomeGuy said:


> Its nice to have more unique instruments like the Alto and bass flute, cornet, flugelhorn etc, but what if you wanted these types of articulations with traditional orchestral instruments? Are they found in Time Macro or are we out of luck? Also seems a shame that all instruments dont have the "slow trill" articulation from the flugelhorn. Wonder why not?
> 
> Also, like others have stated, I worry about starting an idea using these non-traditional instruments and then struggling to match timbers with my orchestral pallet. Any thoughts on this?


That’s why I said it’s a niche library. Not a standard library, might not be good for everyone and every situation.


----------



## Henu (Sep 12, 2019)

I didn't even need the second part of walkthrough to confirm my decision, but now when I watched it I wish it was monday already. Purchased!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey Guys, 

we are happy to release our TIME micro demo playlist. 
Music by Sascha Knorr, Lukas Kiedaisch, Craig Sharmat, Alex Niedt, BowsToHymns and Alex Pfeffer.
Enjoy!


----------



## AndyP (Sep 12, 2019)

Payment by credit card is somehow not possible at the moment.
Is PayPal the only way?

Edit: Okay, I thought I'd kind of get by. Has not worked, again a library more ...


----------



## Vastman (Sep 12, 2019)

Most comprehensive and well organized rollout of a first class product I've experienced in a long time! No fluff, no wasted time in endless conjecture, first class teaser, comprehensive walk-throughs, and user made compositions. 

Thank you. OT... you've set a new bar others can learn from. Fantastic new tool many of us will love...


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Sep 12, 2019)

Vastman said:


> Most comprehensive and well organized rollout of a first class product I've experienced in a long time! No fluff, no wasted time in endless conjecture, first class teaser, comprehensive walk-throughs, and user made compositions.
> 
> Thank you. OT... you've set a new bar others can learn from. Fantastic new tool many of us will love...


I feel like this is pretty standard afair for their releases.


----------



## reimerpdx (Sep 12, 2019)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> we are happy to release our TIME micro demo playlist.
> Music by Sascha Knorr, Lukas Kiedaisch, Craig Sharmat, Alex Niedt, BowsToHymns and Alex Pfeffer.
> Enjoy!



Such beautiful demos. These instruments sound gorgeous. Will be pre-ordering.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 12, 2019)

When was it going to be 2 hours again? September 16th? Sigh. 4 days.....  

It's going to be a loooonnnggg 2 hours...


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 13, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I did a neat little exploring video and going through almost all of the patches of Time Micro. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 13, 2019)

Preordered! Love the small section sizes. Makes this infinitely more usable. :D
Long time since I last purchased a VI.


----------



## VVEremita (Sep 13, 2019)

I am going to pre-order this. I thought I had enough of evos / textures / special articulations and that Time Micro would overlap a lot, but the smaller sections / soloists in this library are so immediate and detailed, it's remarkable. Knowing that it was recorded in Teldex I assume that it will blend with bigger sections like those of ARK II.

All of the patches have a life of their own, and most of them seem to be playable enough to create original compositions. I would back off from the most beautiful sounds if it would feel like arranging phrases. Some patches will be left unused because of this, but apart from that there is a lot of content.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 13, 2019)

VVEremita said:


> I am going to pre-order this. I thought I had enough of evos / textures / special articulations and that Time Micro would overlap a lot, but the smaller sections / soloists in this library are so immediate and detailed, it's remarkable. Knowing that it was recorded in Teldex I assume that it will blend with bigger sections like those of ARK II.
> 
> All of the patches have a life of their own, and most of them seem to be playable enough to create original compositions. I would back off from the most beautiful sounds if it would feel like arranging phrases. Some patches will be left unused because of this, but apart from that there is a lot of content.




same here, I love and frequently use evos. this one however fills a gap for me.


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 13, 2019)

In a time when it seems like the term "hybrid scoring" gets thrown around every 2 seconds, I love that this library creates musical textures based on real instruments actually playing, and not just sound design elements.


----------



## ag75 (Sep 13, 2019)

This was no way near my radar and then... I watched the videos and now its pre-ordered. This looks/sounds amazing.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 13, 2019)

@Alex Niedt I just discovered your Time Macro "Blank Page" video on Youtube. SO GOOD and I'm gonna follow along this weekend in my DAW. 

If you do a Micro video I won't complain . But either way thanks for doing these and helping us learn the art and craft!!!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 13, 2019)

Waywyn said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I did a neat little exploring video and going through almost all of the patches of Time Micro. Hope you enjoy!



Props for doing a third-party walkthrough _during the pre-order period_! 

I appreciate the OT-made walkthroughs, which were very thorough and well done this time around (though I've still never warmed up to Canadian-sounding voice over person). But ultimately they are still scripted and they are still essentially an extension of the marketing and of the sales pitch.

To me, a live unvarnished walkthrough by a third-party like this tells me so much more about what the library is like in everyday use.

My concerns have been addressed. The library sounds phenomenal. Pre-ordered!


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 13, 2019)

MaxOctane said:


> @Alex Niedt I just discovered your Time Macro "Blank Page" video on Youtube. SO GOOD and I'm gonna follow along this weekend in my DAW.
> 
> If you do a Micro video I won't complain . But either way thanks for doing these and helping us learn the art and craft!!!


Thank you so much! You should be able to follow along quite easily. I don't add any reverb or EQ to the templates, so any perceived differences would just be a bit of level or mic balancing to my personal taste.

Recording a TIME Micro video this weekend!


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 14, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Props for doing a third-party walkthrough _during the pre-order period_!
> 
> I appreciate the OT-made walkthroughs, which were very thorough and well done this time around (though I've still never warmed up to Canadian-sounding voice over person). But ultimately they are still scripted and they are still essentially an extension of the marketing and of the sales pitch.
> 
> To me, a live unvarnished walkthrough by a third-party like this tells me so much more about what the library is like in everyday use.



Thank you! Yes, I think it is important to have both worlds. Thanks also for watching!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Sep 14, 2019)

Just pre-ordered, too. Looking forward to it. I've also got Macro, and haven't used it much to date. I need to knuckle down and get a handle on how to use these unique libraries. Definitely like the results they're getting.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 14, 2019)

I'm definitely on the fence here. many thanks to @Waywyn for the video in the meantime!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 14, 2019)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I feel like this is pretty standard afair for their releases.


yeah I think ark 4 and glory days are really the only things that were kind of rushed

and for some reason they forget the entire rest of the catalogue was smooth


----------



## StillLife (Sep 15, 2019)

Really intrigued by what I hear. One day left to decide... Some questions:
-Is it NKS-compatible (easy browsing, light guide)?
-For the Time Macro users who also have some evo libraries: do they blend well? Don't the libs render eachother redundant?


----------



## StillLife (Sep 15, 2019)

And another question: how playable is this library without using the modwheel, or having to heavily edit CC's after playing? Still looking for that in a library and thinking this might be it.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 15, 2019)

StillLife said:


> And another question: how playable is this library without using the modwheel, or having to heavily edit CC's after playing? Still looking for that in a library and thinking this might be it.



The mod wheel is what helps give this library life, by adding players and intensity to patches. Editing CC's will depend on your performance with the patches but it is extremely playable. I'm a poor keyboard player and I have no issues playing the lib but you will need to take into account the mod wheel.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 15, 2019)

I mean you can always switch to velocity

on single articulations its just 1 click


----------



## StillLife (Sep 15, 2019)

Craig Sharmat said:


> The mod wheel is what helps give this library life, by adding players and intensity to patches. Editing CC's will depend on your performance with the patches but it is extremely playable. I'm a poor keyboard player and I have no issues playing the lib but you will need to take into account the mod wheel.


Thanks! And do you anything about NKS compatibility?


----------



## whiskers (Sep 15, 2019)

Well I went for it


----------



## whiskers (Sep 15, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Thanks! And do you anything about NKS compatibility?


The documentation makes no mention of NKS compatibility so I would assume it does not exist at the moment


----------



## StillLife (Sep 15, 2019)

whiskers said:


> The documentation makes no mention of NKS compatibility so I would assume it does not exist at the moment


Thanks, but I am confused, because I thought the Inspires and Time Macro were NKS (they were on a NI sale), and still there's no mention of NKS in their documentation (webpage) either...


----------



## whiskers (Sep 15, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Thanks, but I am confused, because I thought the Inspires and Time Macro were NKS (they were on a NI sale), and still there's no mention of NKS in their documentation (webpage) either...


that's a valid point. I'm 90% sure those libraries with NKS were an update after release, but who knows. I would be very surprised if TM had NKS though, and didn't make mention of it as a potential selling point.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Sep 15, 2019)

TIME micro is NKS ready! (OT's comment on Facebook)


----------



## whiskers (Sep 15, 2019)

Sergii Pavkin said:


> TIME micro is NKS ready! (OT's comment on Facebook)


very surprising they don't mention that on the product page, but good news.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 15, 2019)

I have their Berlin Series, Metropolis and Time Macro. All of them except Berlin Series show on Komplete Kontrol Factory tab.
However I must say their NKS is half baked at best. For example:
1. I wish they would do something about the purple light that show up on white keys that are out of range (not the black ones though) ! weird and distracting.
2. Also CC implementation on the keyboard is minimal; just the 5 mic's + Attack and Release CC's (less than one page!). And they didn't implement a Script to show ONLY the mic's that are actually enabled at that point; So for example while you have a SRND CC knob showing on the KK keyboard, you can't use it as the SRND mic is still disabled until you enable it manually with the mouse!


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 15, 2019)

TIME micro is indeed NKS-ready (as are MA1,2,3,4, TIME macro, OSR, SSP and BOI, BOI2).


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 15, 2019)

OT_Tobias said:


> TIME micro is indeed NKS-ready (as are MA1,2,3,4, TIME macro, OSR, SSP and BOI, BOI2).


Thank you Tobias.. any slight chance that you guys would fix the NKS issues in my post above?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 15, 2019)

I've made a note!
I think the assigned parameters were chosen per NI's wishes, but it should be easy enough to add your own, I think.
re. the purple keys - I'll have a look. To be honest, I never noticed so far.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 15, 2019)

OT_Tobias said:


> I've made a note!
> I think the assigned parameters were chosen per NI's wishes, but it should be easy enough to add your own, I think.
> re. the purple keys - I'll have a look. To be honest, I never noticed so far.


Thanks Tobias..
In my post above, in my point 2 i try to demonstrate that a CC should show ONLY if it is enabled on CAPSULE. Otherwise it adds to user confusion instead of being a useful tool.
Purple key issue is in every patch of every library, so hard to miss, but I trust you guys can dig into it.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 15, 2019)

Hey everyone, we'll go live tomorrow.

See you there!


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 15, 2019)

Ordered ! Looking forward 👍


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 15, 2019)

Um, yeah. I’m like totally in.

Some of the sounds in the walk throughs, breathtaking. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 15, 2019)

Absolutely YUMMY! I'm like....'totally in" also! Thanks for all the pre-release info, walkthrus, user songs and vids! Made this a no brainer. And appreciate the no-nonsense, no-fluff release... you've let your creation speak for itself!

And a special thanks to Alex Pfeffer...your extemporaneous user diddling and commenting on your patch walkthru video was a pleasure to watch and your insights were much appreciated!


----------



## SvenE (Sep 15, 2019)

Ordered after watching the first screencast. Very inspiring sound. I have no doubt that Time Micro will be a good addition to my existing libraries and cannot wait to download it later today (I am based in Asia and might only be able to use it on the 17th).


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 15, 2019)

Just bought! This will be a nice addition along with Time Macro to blend in with some of the Spitfire swarms, Evos, and Heavyocity textures. Well done OT!


----------



## ender7 (Sep 15, 2019)

preordered today, can’t wait!


----------



## ok_tan (Sep 15, 2019)

SvenE said:


> Ordered after watching the first screencast. Very inspiring sound. I have no doubt that Time Micro will be a good addition to my existing libraries and cannot wait to download it later today (I am based in Asia and might only be able to use it on the 17th).


where are you? i am in indonesia and the download will take around 3 days


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 15, 2019)

I've pre-ordered yesterday. After all the walkthroughs I couldn't resist. The string ensembles for example sound so very much wonderful! And there is so much content. That's my first OT purchase. Very looking forward to it. Also to the download. Do they have a kind of download manager? Hopefully there are not 30 zip files that have to be downloaded manually 🤐 See you at 6pm cest 💙


----------



## TravB (Sep 15, 2019)

Do we have until 6:00PM CEST to pre-order?


----------



## ag75 (Sep 16, 2019)

That a pretty huge discount. I’m not sure you’re going to see such a deep discount again. If you’re on the fence, go for it. 😈


----------



## AndyP (Sep 16, 2019)

TravB said:


> Do we have until 6:00PM CEST to pre-order?


Yes, but no download info yet.
6.00 pm! 6.30 hours from now ...
Didn't pay attention to the information before or afternoons.


----------



## SvenE (Sep 16, 2019)

ok_tan said:


> where are you? i am in indonesia and the download will take around 3 days


I am in Thailand (Bangkok) and have a fast ISP (100 mbit) but it usually still takes a while to download from the servers in Europe (but not too bad). I purchased the Eric Whitacre Choir (during the last sale) and it took a full day to download the file from the Spitfire Server. Time Micro will probably be a bit quicker as the download size is smaller. I am glad that I am not the only one in Asia on this forum


----------



## ok_tan (Sep 16, 2019)

SvenE said:


> I am in Thailand (Bangkok) and have a fast ISP (100 mbit) but it usually still takes a while to download from the servers in Europe (but not too bad). I purchased the Eric Whitacre Choir (during the last sale) and it took a full day to download the file from the Spitfire Server. Time Micro will probably be a bit quicker as the download size is smaller. I am glad that I am not the only one in Asia on this forum


i am glad too. we are at 10 mbit, thats ten times faster then 6 years ago when i moved to indo.


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 16, 2019)

whiskers said:


> I'm definitely on the fence here. many thanks to @Waywyn for the video in the meantime!



You're more than welcome! Just being into Time Micro a few more days here, it is absolutely safe to say that I wasn't aware I would bring up this library in so many of the tracks I currently have to write ... and each of them feels more "alive" now. Just in case you are still on the fence, this library is definitely worth it!


----------



## lumcas (Sep 16, 2019)

Ok, ok, I give up. I'm in alright...


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 16, 2019)

So we just set up the link for this evening's live stream. We are really looking forward to getting it started!

See you there


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 16, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> So we just set up the link for this evening's live stream. We are really looking forward to getting it started!
> 
> See you there



Great! It this the time you're sending out the download links? Or will this happen a bit earlier by any chance? Thx


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 16, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Great! It this the time you're sending out the download links? Or will this happen a bit earlier by any chance? Thx



We'll deliver TIME micro during the livestream. So you'll be live with us when we release this new Collection.

-Hendrik


----------



## Breaker (Sep 16, 2019)

Apparently my resistance was futile. Now just release the damn thing.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 16, 2019)

Breaker said:


> Apparently my resistance was futile. Now just release the damn thing.


3 hours... Damn! 😟


----------



## ism (Sep 16, 2019)

So very sad this isn't in the budget for this year. 

On the upside, I also feel that Time Macro still has undiscovered depths to explore instead. So that's probably how I'll console myself.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 16, 2019)

We're nearly ready to go, see you in a couple of minutes!


----------



## StillLife (Sep 16, 2019)

Bought! Just before the deadline, my first OT library.
Sounded just too beautiful. Will get it to work in my indie pop/rock songs, hopefully.


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 16, 2019)

Live event happening now.. The sound design is so good that I think that anyone who is on the edge should consider buying it right now, it’s that good!


----------



## ism (Sep 16, 2019)

Not that this filmic sound designy stuff isn't great - its gorgeous. But what I love about it is how it goes into a kind of a kind of 'hyper-textual chamber music. 

Even time someone even touches a key on the raw patches, it makes we want to buy it instantly to write this kid of music.

But I suppose it's natural that the demos lean heavily to the filmic and sound designy.


----------



## ism (Sep 16, 2019)

Pre-order pricing extended - excellent decision by OT.


----------



## ism (Sep 16, 2019)

ism said:


> Pre-order pricing extended - excellent decision by OT.



Except of course that now I have to resist buying it for *another* two days.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 16, 2019)

ism said:


> Except of course that now I have to resist buying it for *another* two days.


This being OT, you are not likely to see anything close to this price again for a long time.


----------



## SvenE (Sep 16, 2019)

Did anyone get the download link? I have checked my inbox/spam etc. nothing yet....


----------



## C-Wave (Sep 16, 2019)

SvenE said:


> Did anyone get the download link? I have checked my inbox/spam etc. nothing yet....


I did.. downloading.
Edit: peaking at 580 mb/sec.. wow!


----------



## SvenE (Sep 16, 2019)

strange


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 16, 2019)

no download links as of yet...


----------



## Heizenhaus (Sep 16, 2019)

SvenE said:


> Did anyone get the download link? I have checked my inbox/spam etc. nothing yet....


Just now.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 16, 2019)

No link here. Getting impatient!


----------



## ism (Sep 16, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> This being OT, you are not likely to see anything close to this price again for a long time.



Yep. All too acutely aware of that.

Thought i’m hoping that recent trends in sample libraries - economies of scale etc might intervene at some point .

Or alternately that it might at some point be able to buy just the solo string patches. I think I could live with just the solo strings from this library, it I absolutely had to. (In combination with Time Macro).

It really does sound great though. Can’t wait to see what people do with it outside of official demo space.


----------



## JW (Sep 16, 2019)

Got my links...downloading.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 16, 2019)

DOWNLOADING!!... It's Christmas!


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 16, 2019)

C-Wave said:


> Live event happening now.. The sound design is so good that I think that anyone who is on the edge should consider buying it right now, it’s that good!


Thank you so much! We really put some effort into delivering patches that focus on being flexible and playable.

Just so you can actually call them virtual _instruments._


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 16, 2019)

just got my link...


----------



## SvenE (Sep 16, 2019)

Link just came (6.45 PM CEST)


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey folks,

download links have all gone out.
With these emails we see it often that providers first bounce them back and only accept them on the 2nd try.
You should all receive the links within the next minutes. If not, please wait a few hours and then send us an email and we'll see what is going on.
Please also make sure your registered email is correct - if you have not received a confirmation email after pre-ordering, it is possible that there was a typo in your email address.

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2019)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> download links have all gone out.
> With these emails we see it often that providers first bounce them back and only accept them on the 2nd try.
> ...



Download (USA) going smoothly !! Many thanks !


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 16, 2019)

The library borders on being a work of art in its own right. That does not mean it is always the right tool but it is a beautiful concept and project.


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 16, 2019)

Bought.
I’m so easy to surrender.
I know I can’t go wrong, I already love Time Macro so much


----------



## AndyP (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't like connect. Download interrupted three times now ...


----------



## Wolf68 (Sep 16, 2019)

bought. this time I did not do the same mistake as with time makro that I missed the intro price.
this product seems to me an incredible useful tool, congratz orchestral tools!


----------



## styledelk (Sep 16, 2019)

Just 6 parts left to download.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 16, 2019)

Looks like it's going to be about an 8 hour download all told...


----------



## Wolf68 (Sep 16, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Looks like it's going to be about an 8 hour download all told...


you're so lucky. it will take several night&days here on my site....


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Looks like it's going to be about an 8 hour download all told...



Download complete _ Installing now ~44%


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 16, 2019)

My download is chugging along a lot better after hitting the pause and resume button a couple times. It seemed to refresh it and speed it up at least for me. Great to see the intro price has been extended for others!


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 16, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Download complete _ Installing now ~44%


Lucky you. Connect is running only around 10Mps here even though Speedtest says the connection is good.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 16, 2019)

I guess my download won't be complete before wednesday. I have work to do anyway.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Sep 16, 2019)

Downloaded and installed some time ago, and have been playing ever since.

I thought the demos sounded great. But normally I ignore demos because they are done by people with more skill than I'll ever have. 

But nothing in the demos prepared me for how beautiful this library would be once I began making my own music with it. 

It exceeds my wildest hopes. I've dropped the piece I was working on. At this moment, all I want to do is make music with Time Micro.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 16, 2019)

On 11 out of 27. So not quite halfway.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 16, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I don't like connect. Download interrupted three times now ...


I found that I have to set it to download only or it crashes constantly.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Downloaded and installed some time ago, and have been playing ever since.
> 
> I thought the demos sounded great. But normally I ignore demos because they are done by people with more skill than I'll ever have.
> 
> ...


 That’s good news Tiger. I’m so glad you’re enjoying it and I had a similar experience with Macro. The sound quality and qualities blew me away. So beautiful.

My d/l links came in overnight so I’ll get on to that sometime today but a very busy week so may not get to play for a little while.


----------



## ism (Sep 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Downloaded and installed some time ago, and have been playing ever since.
> 
> I thought the demos sounded great. But normally I ignore demos because they are done by people with more skill than I'll ever have.
> 
> ...




Feel free to share any noodlings that happen to fall out of your keyboard ...


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Sep 16, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Downloaded and installed some time ago, and have been playing ever since.
> 
> I thought the demos sounded great. But normally I ignore demos because they are done by people with more skill than I'll ever have.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Amazingly beautiful. I expected a lot but this is beyond...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 16, 2019)

ism said:


> Feel free to share any noodlings that happen to fall out of your keyboard ...


I’ve been reading your deliberations in this thread with interest. Feel your pain re budget but admiring your will-power as I folded like a cheap suit/lawn chair (take your pick). In my defence I had such an unexpectedly delightful experience with Macro I was pretty much on the hook when it was announced.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 16, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> On 11 out of 27. So not quite halfway.


13 out of 27...


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 16, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> In my defence I had such an unexpectedly delightful experience with Macro I was pretty much on the hook when it was announced.


Same. I pretty much made the decision to order it a minute into the first walkthrough.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 16, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I found that I have to set it to download only or it crashes constantly.


Good Idea! 
Connect has never really worked well on my macs.
Download is still possible, but when unpacking the files afterwards you never know if the application crashed or if it works. 
If manufacturers offer this, I get gray hair every time.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 16, 2019)

This must be one of the best sounding and most inspiring libraries ever.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 16, 2019)

Needless to say, the demos and walkthroughs sound beautiful. I can’t wait for the library to finish and install, and dive in. I’ll be making a review in October. Have fun everyone!


----------



## mikewbragg (Sep 16, 2019)

Could anyone post a screen shot of the folder structure. Connect crashed during installation and when I manually added things together I think I messed something up. Patches load okay but the capsule interface is not working.


----------



## Satorious (Sep 16, 2019)

Yay, it's downloaded... fired it up in K6 excitedly and get welcomed by this... Any ideas @OrchestralTools ?


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 16, 2019)

Really looking forward to downloading OT libraries with their download method instead of Connect. It's crashed for me so often and I think corrupted some of my OT libraries in the past. Or if Connect would just find some time and resources to debug the issues and issue an update, that would be nice. I had tried to ask Connect support over email a few years ago, they acknowledged the crashing issues and said a fix was coming soon but it never came.

I'm very excited about this library. I'll share online if I have some spare time to tinker with it.


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 16, 2019)

Did you run the Windows/Mac Installer?


----------



## Satorious (Sep 16, 2019)

@MillsMixx @OrchestralTools -- Yes, I did. That said - I worked out the problem. For some reason Connect didn't unzip the final capsule_container.rar file (or it crashed before it did). I've done this by hand and it is now working (just in case anyone else has a similar issue).


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 16, 2019)

Satorious said:


> @MillsMixx @OrchestralTools -- Yes, I did. That said - I worked out the problem. For some reason Connect didn't unzip the final capsule_container.rar file (or it crashed before it did). I've done this by hand and it is now working (just in case anyone else has a similar issue).



Glad to hear you're up and running!


----------



## mikewbragg (Sep 16, 2019)

mikewbragg said:


> Could anyone post a screen shot of the folder structure. Connect crashed during installation and when I manually added things together I think I messed something up. Patches load okay but the capsule interface is not working.





mikewbragg said:


> Could anyone post a screen shot of the folder structure. Connect crashed during installation and when I manually added things together I think I messed something up. Patches load okay but the capsule interface is not working.


Never mind. thanks to the next entry - figured it out.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2019)

mikewbragg said:


> Never mind. thanks to the next entry - figured it out.



Not so 'uncool' to have the folder structure as you initially asked. Target disc was barely over-committed and cannot figure how to 'reinstall'. Download is OK but TMI Win Installer.exe does nothing (now).


----------



## AndyP (Sep 16, 2019)

Installation done. Holy sh... these sounds are inspiring ... well done OT!


----------



## colony nofi (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm chugging away <10Mbps... will be a while. Probably tomorrow. Excited.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 16, 2019)

Finally downloaded and installed! Lots of content. Other than testing it a bit and seeing that it does indeed sound great, I don't have much to say yet, and won't be in a position to look at it really in depth until Friday.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 16, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> This being OT, you are not likely to see anything close to this price again for a long time.


Time Macro was 30% off in June 2019, which is nearly as low as the pre-order price. And it was released October of 2018. 

So it's entirely possible that we will see something close to this price again.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 16, 2019)

If you own Time Macro as well, please do yourself a favour and play Macro and Micro together using one of the sustain patches.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 16, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> If you own Time Macro as well, please do yourself a favour and play Macro and Micro together using one of the sustain patches.



Hi Chris, you own Ark 4, too, right? Do you have any thoughts about whether Time Micro would work well with it? I'm imagining that actually orchestrating the two together (instead of just layering) may work really well because of the chamber sized patches in both.

I don't own Ark 4... yet. Looking for an excuse, though.


----------



## Ran Zhou (Sep 16, 2019)

A lot to dig in! Only less than 5 patches I played with , and already fall in love with the 03.Oceanic State in the Time Orchestra. Close the eye, MW+play = ocean is right there! Love that vivid sound!


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 16, 2019)

Initial impressions: the individual instruments are great, better and more varied than Time Macro. Some really great sounds here, very inspiring, and as @ChrisSiuMusic notes the combination of longs between Micro and Micro is quite nice. But I find many of the combined, sound designy patches under Time Orchestra and Altered Time harder to use and place than was the case for the similar patches in Time Macro, at least on just a quick playthrough. The crossover points on the modwheel in general feel much bumpier. We'll see if that gets better as I use the library...


----------



## turnerofwheels (Sep 16, 2019)

I've only been going through the multi instrument patches but I'm very impressed so far. This libary aside from subtle underscoring is perfect for those expansive shimmery orchestral textures that you hear in sci fi, ligeti etc (for which you need lots of solo instruments with some motion happening)... great stuff!


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 16, 2019)

What I really like beside all these fantastic sounds is the very good scripting. Loads very fast, RAM usage is very decent and in no way it's overscripted. Very nice GUI too. Excellent job. Will definitely safe my money for other OT releases!


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 17, 2019)

mikewbragg said:


> Could anyone post a screen shot of the folder structure. Connect crashed during installation and when I manually added things together I think I messed something up. Patches load okay but the capsule interface is not working.



Hi!
You can always find Folder Structures of all our collection on our Helpdesk:
http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_folder_structures.html
best

Tobias


----------



## MillsMixx (Sep 17, 2019)

Wow! and I thought Time Macro was good but Micro is on a whole new level of shimmer... a more intimate sound. I find it even more usable. The clockwork stuff here really stands out. It'll blend well with Ark 4 too. 
I was gonna pass on this since I have so many other libraries but now I'm glad I didn't. The price is well worth what you get at the very generous intro offer. A lot of material and the most fun I've had with sample library for quite some time. No regrets here OT! Thank you!


----------



## AndyP (Sep 17, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> The crossover points on the modwheel in general feel much bumpier. We'll see if that gets better as I use the library...


I would increase the number of voices in Kontakt first, because the TM patches can increase the number of voices massively, that sounded strange at first.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 17, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I would increase the number of voices in Kontakt first, because the TM patches can increase the number of voices massively, that sounded strange at first.


These are not the Time Machine patches. Just the ordinary ones under Time Orchestra and Altered Time. But they combine patches and use Kontakt to do some processing. And in Time Macro these combinations are very smooth as you move the modwheel but in Time Micro some of them are not as smooth. They may work perfectly fine once I get the hang of them but they are not, on the whole, as straightforward as those in Time Macro.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 17, 2019)

Came back to the download this morning and sure enough, Connect crashed. Looked like it had completed though, so I tried to proceed anyway, but Kontakt couldn't find some of the samples when I tried to load the spiccato high string ensemble patch. Didn't have time to try other patches yet. Excited to get it working soon...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2019)

looks like i still have a chance at the intro.

with all the Arks, this a worthy addition?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 17, 2019)

Continuata is definitely a piece of trash. 36% after 24 hours of download and numerous crashing. I have to babysit it. As I said earlier, I'll be done on wednesday.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 17, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> looks like i still have a chance at the intro.
> 
> with all the Arks, this a worthy addition?


These aren't really much like the Arks. No legatos, few shorts, more atmospheric. Like Time Macro, it is similar to an EVO, but it's very much it's own thing.


----------



## tebling (Sep 17, 2019)

Dumb question, is there a user guide specifically for Time Micro? My Documentation folder only has the licensing document and a link to the OT doc page, where it basically says "all libraries are essentially the same so there are no collection specific manuals". I'm hoping the manual would answer an equally dumb question, which is regarding the purpose of the TM Patches (which seem similar to their equivalent instruments, but the loops are abrupt / pop).


----------



## funnybear (Sep 17, 2019)

It's all here (by topic and then by OT library). So for example, if you need info on articulations, go to the articulations section and then to the Time Micro sub-section.






Orchestral Tools Helpdesk


Common questions and support documentation




helpdesk.orchestraltools.com


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 17, 2019)

Dirk Ehlert just started a hands on livestream showing TIME micro:


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> These aren't really much like the Arks. No legatos, few shorts, more atmospheric. Like Time Macro, it is similar to an EVO, but it's very much it's own thing.




more so i was asking if Micro would compliment the Arks.

blend well?

and with so many EVOs in my kit, is this a stand out?

Thoughts?


----------



## Alex Niedt (Sep 17, 2019)

As promised, here's the TIME micro Blank Page...


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 17, 2019)

Alex Niedt said:


> As promised, here's the TIME micro Blank Page...




excellent!

thanks.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 17, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> more so i was asking if Micro would compliment the Arks.
> 
> blend well?
> 
> ...


Yes, I think they blend well with the Arks (and other non-OT libraries), and for me they add something quite different from the EVOs, though it's a similar textural, coloristic emphasis. I like both EVOs and the Time series, but they each require their own approach.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 17, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> Hi Chris, you own Ark 4, too, right? Do you have any thoughts about whether Time Micro would work well with it? I'm imagining that actually orchestrating the two together (instead of just layering) may work really well because of the chamber sized patches in both.
> 
> I don't own Ark 4... yet. Looking for an excuse, though.


Hi Shawn, yes, I think they could work really well together. Imagine creating a pad with Micro and playing one of those orchestrated combos from Ark 4...


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 17, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi Shawn, yes, I think they could work really well together. Imagine creating a pad with Micro and playing one of those orchestrated combos from Ark 4...



 Hi Chris ! Would be super cool if you have similar suggestions using ARK 1 ….. Currently auditioning newly installed TMicro, along with TMacro .... and starting thru ARK 1 choices … _naively_


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 17, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Continuata is definitely a piece of trash. 36% after 24 hours of download and numerous crashing. I have to babysit it. As I said earlier, I'll be done on wednesday.


I always scratch my head over these types of comments (its starting to hurt now....note to self - try other spot). Continuata always works like a charm for me. Extremely fast and never a crash. So is it possible the problems you're experiencing may be elsewhere? And I've downloaded a few libraries.


----------



## ag75 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm gonna chime in and say Continua is crashing on me as well. I usally have no problem with it but I'm getting the beach ball of death about every hour or so and have to reset it.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Sep 17, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Hi Chris ! Would be super cool if you have similar suggestions using ARK 1 ….. Currently auditioning newly installed TMicro, along with TMacro .... and starting thru ARK 1 choices … _naively_


Ooo, that might be a trickier one. Considering one is a textural quiet library, where the other is all out bombastic. I’m thinking a Micro patch with mod wheel up + deep sustains in Ark 1 would sound great.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 17, 2019)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Ooo, that might be a trickier one. Considering one is a textural quiet library, where the other is all out bombastic. I’m thinking a Micro patch with mod wheel up + deep sustains in Ark 1 would sound great.



Super Cool, Chris ! Much appreciated and looking forward to your upcoming video.


----------



## ender7 (Sep 17, 2019)

Continuata Connect is excruciatingly painful. It just simply cannot install the product. It crashes. It redownloads files. I have tried a dozen times and it's just not working. I finally have all of the files I believe but it cannot install them without crashing. 

I hope OT is moving to something else soon. If not then I hope they can increase speeds for the manual links and provide instructions for a manual installation (100% sans Connect)


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 17, 2019)

I like Stravinsky’s _Rite of Spring_ as a good demonstration of contrasting quiet with bombastic. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 17, 2019)

I usually don't have problems with downloads. The last time I had this kind of behavior was during the Christmas sales trying to download Sonokinetic stuff. Painfull experience. I expect the download to take quite a while, but if Continuata crashes just after I go to bed, it will take 8 hours before I click Resume again.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 17, 2019)

A question for those who already use Time Micro.

I have a few cracks in the patch mermaid lagoon. I'm not sure if it's a loop crack.
And the Bass Ensemble Staccato TM swallows notes, and is hardly playable.
The cpu is totally relaxed.

Has anyone noticed anything similar?

*Edit: The answer is mentioned in the manual:*

"Also the TM algorithm sometimes creates noises and can cause loops to pop. This is because Kontakt does not allow sample crossfades when TM is used. This is a limitation by NI and we hope they will address it.

Again - only use the TM patches if you need the TM function.

Please note that Kontakt has a 32 voice limit for Time Machine. Avoid playing lots of notes simultaneously with the TM patches, otherwise you will very likely experience cut or dropped notes."

From time to time it is nevertheless good to look into a manual ...


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Sep 17, 2019)

Sorry to hear people are having downloading difficulty. Mine downloaded fine, no hiccups here. I only occasionally get issues with Continuata Connect.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 17, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> I usually don't have problems with downloads. The last time I had this kind of behavior was during the Christmas sales trying to download Sonokinetic stuff. Painfull experience. I expect the download to take quite a while, but if Continuata crashes just after I go to bed, it will take 8 hours before I click Resume again.




Funny you mention it,I tried downloading Sonokinetics Woodwind Ensembles around the Holiday's multiple times without success,it was so painful I gave up.I will have to try again.
I have Ark 1,2 & 3,Time Macro and have always had problems with the OT installs.
I have libraries from too many companies,just about the only ones that always seem to be painful for me use Continuata.
I'm holding off on Micro for now(no funds at the moment,sadly because it sounds amazing!)but having to deal w/Continuata with the installation makes the decision to hold off a bit easier. lol


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 17, 2019)

AndyP said:


> A question for those who already use Time Micro.
> 
> I have a few cracks in the patch mermaid lagoon. I'm not sure if it's a loop crack.
> And the Bass Ensemble Staccato TM swallows notes, and is hardly playable.
> ...


Your description is a bit vague, but I don't hear anything obvious on mermaid lagoon. I tried it both soft and loud and at various points on the keyboard. There does seem to be something a bit funky with the Bass Ensemble Staccato TM with notes not always sounding when a key is depressed, even when I have the modwheel up and velocity maxed.


----------



## styledelk (Sep 17, 2019)

Well I took some time with Time Micro this evening after work. All patches here are from it. I added a little grain delay at one part (not from Time Macro), and applied some normalization.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 17, 2019)

ender7 said:


> I hope OT is moving to something else soon. If not then I hope they can increase speeds for the manual links and provide instructions for a manual installation (100% sans Connect)



The manual links come directly from the server, bypassing Connect completely. Some internet providers see them as illegal filesharing, though (mine, for example) and throttle speed.

We have instructions for a manual installation in the Installation Guide (linked to in the download email):
http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/ig_extraction.html


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 17, 2019)

After 36 hours of download using Continuata, I'm still stuck at 55%... At that point, can I ask for a set of DVDs, or a Hard Drive sent at my address?... It's crashing all the time.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Sep 17, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> After 36 hours of download using Continuata, I'm still stuck at 55%... At that point, can I ask for a set of DVDs, or a Hard Drive sent at my address?... It's crashing all the time.



It sounds as if it actually already downloaded the files 100 times over, but restarts after failing to install them. Please check the settings, is "download/install mode" set to "download & install"? If so, change it to "download only". Just let the damn thing download the files, then select all objects and unpack them into a folder manually.


----------



## turnerofwheels (Sep 17, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> It sounds as if it actually already downloaded the files 100 times over, but restarts after failing to install them. Please check the settings, is "download/install mode" set to "download & install"? If so, change it to "download only". Just let the damn thing download the files, then select all objects and unpack them into a folder manually.



That's what I do with Continuata too. It's buggy on any machine I've ever used it on, and this exact problem has happened to me several times now. I find it faster to unpack with other software anyway. Oh, also be sure the settings don't delete the download after the install

This time around it only crashed once and resumed the download after restarting Connect (whew).


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 17, 2019)

For me Continuata worked fine until a few weeks ago. Since then it does not unpack the zip files correctly and restarts unpacking again and again. Probably a Windows 10 update issue? I have no idea. Downloading works fine though.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 17, 2019)

AndyP said:


> A question for those who already use Time Micro.
> 
> I have a few cracks in the patch mermaid lagoon. I'm not sure if it's a loop crack.
> And the Bass Ensemble Staccato TM swallows notes, and is hardly playable.
> ...


There were a couple of them if I held them long enough I would hear the looping. The problem was there would be an obvious note at the end or beginning, not sure which, that didn't work so well in the loop. But not all notes in the patches, usually somewhere in the middle around C3? I think it depends on the instruments? The lower stuff sounded good. The higher stuff was sometimes squeaky for me. This is just in the patches. Overall, I like it and think I can do a lot with it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 17, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> For me Continuata worked fine until a few weeks ago. Since then it does not unpack the zip files correctly and restarts unpacking again and again. Probably a Windows 10 update issue? I have no idea. Downloading works fine though.


I always just download. Then unzip with 7zip. Figure out the setup from the website. Or really? It is standard for them all. Just make sure you unpack the capsule and run the TM installer.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Sep 17, 2019)

I confirm, Continuata is painful and has always been painful from my experience with any company: Mac (macbook pro or imac pro any OS).


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 17, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> For me Continuata worked fine until a few weeks ago. Since then it does not unpack the zip files correctly and restarts unpacking again and again. Probably a Windows 10 update issue? I have no idea. Downloading works fine though.



I'm not convinced it a W10 problem. I haven't had a single issue with Continuata over the last many years but recently (mind you, my system hasn't changed!) the last few installations have been really bad on the Mac. (like you) it downloads fine but gets stuck in installing). I'm thinking of just using it to download only.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 17, 2019)

tmhuud said:


> I'm not convinced it a W10 problem. I haven't had a single issue with Continuata over the last many years but recently (mind you, my system hasn't changed!) the last few installations have been really bad on the Mac. (like you) it downloads fine but gets stuck in installing). I'm thinking of just using it to download only.


I see. Well, whatever it is... I'm in download only mode now 🙂


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 18, 2019)

@OT_Tobias The Kontakt library image is almost identical to Macro. In next update, consider making it more distinct.


----------



## SvenE (Sep 18, 2019)

I gave up on Continuata during the download (30% after 11 hours of babysitting the download on MAC OS). The manual download/unpacking worked much better for me. My very first impression is that the library is fantastic and that it is absolutely crazy what you can do (Modwheel) with one patch alone.


----------



## Henu (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm still using a version of Connect from January 2016 and every time I see these sort of posts I'm wondering if it has something to do with any possible updates of that software. I've never had any problems with it- not earlier, not with Time Micro. (I'm running Win7, though.)


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm just at 64% after 48 hours of download... It's a first.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 18, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> I'm just at 64% after 48 hours of download... It's a first.


Assuming your in download only mode, sometimes mine slows down to a crawl and I’ve noticed if I pause it then unpause, it sometimes gets a better connection. FWIW Micro downloaded for me in 2 hours, pretty good for 56GB (I think it hovered around 65 MBps most of the time). So my guess is your dealing with a bad connection or your downloading from a server that is slammed. I was actually surprised I didn’t get the same results as you, being in LA. (I assume many here picked it up for post). I hope it picks up for you.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 18, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> I expect the download to take quite a while, but if Continuata crashes just after I go to bed, it will take 8 hours before I click Resume again.



That's exactly what happened to me after I left for work (as I just discovered). Last night it stopped after downloading one or two complete parts. No crashes then though. The speed is also just 1/8 of what it could be.

I have to admit that Continuata does not always give me problems. I guess that there a lot of factors at play. Especially because some people don't seem to have any problems at all.

Anyway, I am not going to bother anymore with letting it run when I am asleep or at work. I guess it starts to feel lonely and sad after a while and then just stops or crashes. So I am going to download it in multiple sessions. I might try the manual links if this doesn't work too well.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Sep 18, 2019)

My first with this great colorful library:


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 18, 2019)

Why are you people all fritzing around with this Continuata nonsense when thankfully OT have provided real download links as well?
Put them into a regular download manager - easy peasy and end of story.
All these proprietary downloaders are as useless as putting the Berlin wall at the border to Mexico...


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 18, 2019)

Wunderhorn said:


> Why are you people all fritzing around with this Continuata nonsense when thankfully OT have provided real download links as well?
> Put them into a regular download manager - easy peasy and end of story.
> All these proprietary downloaders are as useless as putting the Berlin wall at the border to Mexico...



For me the direct links were too slow when I downloaded other OT libraries last year. Considering the manual refresh required every day to get new links, even with a downloader program it was going to require manual effort each day and more than a week to download everything.

So it was easier to tolerate the crashing risk with less manual effort and satisfy my Orchestral Tools Library Acquisition Syndrome sooner.


----------



## 667 (Sep 18, 2019)

MaxOctane said:


> @OT_Tobias The Kontakt library image is almost identical to Macro. In next update, consider making it more distinct.


In Komplete Kontrol as well-- the 'Micro' and 'Macro' fonts are very small and it's not so easy to know which is which. One is black-on-white the other is white-on-black.


----------



## ism (Sep 18, 2019)

Ron Verboom said:


> My first with this great colorful library:




Gorgeous.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 18, 2019)

Wunderhorn said:


> Why are you people all fritzing around with this Continuata nonsense when thankfully OT have provided real download links as well?
> Put them into a regular download manager - easy peasy and end of story.
> All these proprietary downloaders are as useless as putting the Berlin wall at the border to Mexico...


Yes, I stopped the Continuata garbage and started using the download links. It's working much better! Seems like it will take around an hour per part. At least the speed is consistant, and it's not crashing.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 18, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> Yes, I stopped the Continuata garbage and started using the download links. It's working much better! Seems like it will take around an hour per part. At least the speed is consistant, and it's not crashing.



I get that kinda speed with Continuata as well. Maybe I will try how fast the manual downloads are tomorrow evening with whatever still needs to be downloaded. To be honest, it's a nuisance, but I am also not in too much of a hurry.

I hope that those who already have downloaded and installed the library are enjoying it.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Sep 18, 2019)

ism said:


> Gorgeous.


Thanks, glad you like it!


----------



## AndyP (Sep 18, 2019)

Just a quick one using Time Micro ...









Time is running out


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## AndyP (Sep 18, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Your description is a bit vague, but I don't hear anything obvious on mermaid lagoon. I tried it both soft and loud and at various points on the keyboard. There does seem to be something a bit funky with the Bass Ensemble Staccato TM with notes not always sounding when a key is depressed, even when I have the modwheel up and velocity maxed.


Resolved


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 18, 2019)

shawnsingh said:


> For me the direct links were too slow when I downloaded other OT libraries last year. Considering the manual refresh required every day to get new links, even with a downloader program it was going to require manual effort each day and more than a week to download everything.
> 
> So it was easier to tolerate the crashing risk with less manual effort and satisfy my Orchestral Tools Library Acquisition Syndrome sooner.



I have a relatively slow internet connection as well. But all I needed to do is copy the entire list of download links into the clipboard from where they get immediately picked up by JDownloder - then it was literally one click to have them all downloaded some hours later. It could not be easier.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 18, 2019)

Downloading today, yay!
Had to move arround a lot of other libraries to make room. Somehow all my drives are allways full.


----------



## Gingerbread (Sep 18, 2019)

Joining the crowd and bought it. Downloading now. After seeing everyone's problem with Continuata, I decided to just download the manual links. It's downloading about 40% slower than the speed I usually can get.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 18, 2019)

Yeah, Continuata, had to switch to manual downloads too.
My internet connection has a weird thing with download apps like this, were it stops working when downloads go to fast. I have no idea why. So it would stop every ~2GB then I would have to remove my w-lan stick and put it in again for it to continue working. It's crazy. Had this happen with continuata before on Metro3. My downloadmanager seems to work fine so far though. Hope to have it downloaded over night.


----------



## shawnsingh (Sep 18, 2019)

Wunderhorn said:


> I have a relatively slow internet connection as well. But all I needed to do is copy the entire list of download links into the clipboard from where they get immediately picked up by JDownloder - then it was literally one click to have them all downloaded some hours later. It could not be easier.



Fair enough, I will try direct downloads again next time. Last time, I was downloading most of Berlin Orchestra, i.e. many hundreds of GB. I vaguely remember getting speeds of 1-2 Mbps, i.e. 1 GB per hour. Cheers!


----------



## ism (Sep 18, 2019)

Really loving these user demos so far, though they continue to make me a bit sad that it's not in the budget this year.


So to cheer my self up, I though I'd write a little piece with Time Macro expressing this sadness.


----------



## ism (Sep 18, 2019)

(I was going to call it "Lament for Lost Time" - but thought that might be a touch melodramatic).


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 18, 2019)

I guess they would sell a lot more if they would extend the initial sale price until the end of september.


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 18, 2019)

I used Continuata and it took about 2 hours or so.

I wasn't really paying close attention though because I was watching James Bond's "Skyfall" at the same time. 

So, it took less than a "Skyfall" to download on my 300Mbps internet connection.


----------



## MA-Simon (Sep 18, 2019)

Just had a play arround, sounding awesome so far!

I would have loved shorts (stac/spic) for the strings and the chamber ensemble though.


----------



## TomaeusD (Sep 18, 2019)

Finally got these downloaded after a few days, although my internet was to blame. I like the sounds and textures!

I wasn't expecting the instrument patches to be as quiet as they are, though, with less dynamic range in the modwheel. And there is some disparity in loudness between patches (some of the strings and men choir patches are super quiet at MP compared to others). It still sounds amazing, and I understand these are meant to be layered. I was probably just caught off guard because the walkthroughs are normalized.


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 18, 2019)

FWIW, Continuata worked well & quickly for me (I’m on fiber).
It was not always the case in the past though... 
Downloading was ok but unpacking was pretty random...


----------



## TomaeusD (Sep 19, 2019)

Gosh I'm loving this so much.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 19, 2019)

Anyone else experiencing crackles in the TM patches when playing long notes? Not so in the individual patches, only TM 😟 This is a bit annoying. Seems not to be a cpu issue.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 19, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Anyone else experiencing crackles in the TM patches when playing long notes? Not so in the individual patches, only TM 😟 This is a bit annoying. Seems not to be a cpu issue.


Look how many notes are used. The manual describes what happens when more than 32 voices are used with TM. I had the same problem.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 19, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Look how many notes are used. The manual describes what happens when more than 32 voices are used with TM. I had the same problem.


Only 1 note. For example the TM patch choir ensemble waves in fifth sounds like the needle of a record player is jumping after 3 seconds or so. Other TM patches have more or less audible crackles.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 19, 2019)

lp59burst said:


> watching James Bond's "Skyfall" at the same time.


I didn't know James Bond directed Skyfall.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 19, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Only 1 note. For example the TM patch choir ensemble waves in fifth sounds like the needle of a record player is jumping after 3 seconds or so. Other TM patches have more or less audible crackles.


 I'll test that again today. I had a little problem yesterday to keep the patches in sync that are not in the TM folder. The 8th clock strings in the other patches didn't sync cleanly over more than 4 bars, no matter what I set. But I don't think this articulation is included in the TM patches.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 19, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I'll test that again today. I had a little problem yesterday to keep the patches in sync that are not in the TM folder. The 8th clock strings in the other patches didn't sync cleanly over more than 4 bars, no matter what I set. But I don't think this articulation is included in the TM patches.


Thank you! Yes, I've also experienced the sync problem! Very looking forward if these crackles / loop points or whatever is not only an issue of my TM library...


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 19, 2019)

This is 3 TM patches. You can clearly hear the crackles and so on.
I've played a simple minor triad.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 19, 2019)

Theodor Andrews said:


> This is 3 TM patches. You can clearly hear the crackles and so on.
> I've played a simple minor triad.



Did you look at the voice count in Kontakt? Some TM patches were not playable here yesterday properly even if the count is under 32. Strange.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 19, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Did you look at the voice count in Kontakt? Some TM patches were not playable here yesterday properly even if the count is under 32. Strange.


Yes, it was maximum 8 voices...


----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi folks,

a few people have reached out because of crackling loops in the TM patches, so I thought I'd just post here what I replied via email 

The TM patches use Kontakt's Time Machine algorithm.
They are intended to be used when you need to adjust the sample length and should only be used when you actually need that functionality.
One one the drawbacks of these patches is that Kontakt has a fair bit of Time Machine issues, including sometimes messing up the sound output. Unfortunately Kontakt does not allow crossfades when TM is used, which is what leads to those clicks and pops. You will find that the Single Articulation patches do not have clicking loops.

See http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/ug_time_machine_enabled_patches.html

We hope NI will solve these (and other) issues in due course, but until then we prefer to provide TM patches for situations where their functionality is needed and live with the clicking loops, as in most cases, you can simply use the regular Single Articulation patches - and it rarely makes sense to use the TM patches for looping articulations anyway.

best

Tobias
OT Support


----------



## Scamper (Sep 19, 2019)

So far, I didn't get any library from Orchestral Tools, but with Time Micro, I finally caved after all the walkthroughs or demos and the still available release price allowed me to go for it. This is just a beautiful and inspiring set of sounds, right up my alley.
Downloading now.


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Sep 19, 2019)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> a few people have reached out because of crackling loops in the TM patches, so I thought I'd just post here what I replied via email
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for clearing this up! 🙂👍


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 19, 2019)

rottoy said:


> I didn't know James Bond directed Skyfall.


You're right... he was a Producer... I think it was "Q"... or was it "M"... no wait maybe it was "N"...


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 19, 2019)

I finally could download the whole thing using the links and installation went well. I'm adding everything onto my template right now, and for the intro price, it is quite a deal!... My best purchase of 2019.


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 20, 2019)

Robo Rivard said:


> I finally could download the whole thing using the links and installation went well. I'm adding everything onto my template right now, and for the intro price, it is quite a deal!... My best purchase of 2019.



I have switched to the manual links when Continuata started to download the first file again. The speed is basically the same, but hopefully less buggy.

Nice to hear you are enjoying it that much.


----------



## stixman (Sep 20, 2019)

4 days later i am on 97%...after downloading all files the installer re downloaded part 5 now it's downloading part 19.


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 20, 2019)

stixman said:


> 4 days later i am on 97%...after downloading all files the installer re downloaded part 5 now it's downloading part 19.


That is horrible... a taut string and two cans can pass data faster than you're getting... 

Sounds to me more like a network connection/quality issue than the app.


----------



## unclecheeks (Sep 20, 2019)

Anyone have any luck with Poly KS option? Specifically the CC Xfade? I've assigned a cc to Xfade/Velocity Mode control in the mappings, but it's not morphing between the two keyswitch layers. Interestingly, this control DOES work when using the CC Xfade 2D setting (crossfades in the vertical direction), but not when using CC Xfade...

Despite some wrinkles getting it up and running plus a couple of bugs I ran into, this library sounds great. I sat on the fence on this one, due to the fact that I already have some textural strings/winds stuff from Spitfire, but I'm glad I picked it up with intro price at the last minute. Lots of inspiring content, I think it will make me happy.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 21, 2019)

Playing with Time Micro. It's called, 'little tiny micro'.

A couple extra guest libraries - Los Angeles Modern Percussion on drums (appropriately sized), ARK 2 on incidental percussion and double bass. 











little tiny micro.wav


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com





.


----------



## stixman (Sep 21, 2019)

Averaged 3-4 g kept stopping and re-downloading so yes not enjoyable to say the least! 
Seems to be complete now....I didn’t have this with Ark 1,2,3...off to a Botanical garden but so looking forward to trying it out out as soon as I get back  


lp59burst said:


> That is horrible... a taut string and two cans can pass data faster than you're getting...
> 
> Sounds to me more like a network connection/quality issue than the app.


----------



## ridgero (Sep 21, 2019)

Holy crap, its absolutely awful to see how long the download for many people actually takes. :(


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Sep 21, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> Anyone have any luck with Poly KS option? Specifically the CC Xfade? I've assigned a cc to Xfade/Velocity Mode control in the mappings, but it's not morphing between the two keyswitch layers. Interestingly, this control DOES work when using the CC Xfade 2D setting (crossfades in the vertical direction), but not when using CC Xfade...
> 
> Despite some wrinkles getting it up and running plus a couple of bugs I ran into, this library sounds great. I sat on the fence on this one, due to the fact that I already have some textural strings/winds stuff from Spitfire, but I'm glad I picked it up with intro price at the last minute. Lots of inspiring content, I think it will make me happy.


I'm not in front my computer, but 2D and 4D are for Xfading, the first two options are for switching only as far as I remember.


----------



## unclecheeks (Sep 21, 2019)

Continuata dl/install went smoothly for me (other than running out of disk space but that was my fault!).


Heinigoldstein said:


> I'm not in front my computer, but 2D and 4D are for Xfading, the first two options are for switching only as far as I remember.



Yes. I’m aware the first two are for switching. The 2D xfade (4 articulations) works fine with the CC (although it only appears to love it in the y direction, and I’m not clear how to assign the x, and the mapping page is unclear...) But 1D (2 articulations) does not for me. Does it work for you?

Edit: think I got it sorted. The cc is in the multi artic settings page of the mapping tab.

Edit: .... except that in some patches it seems to magically turn off the switch that enables the cc as soon as you move away from the mapping page. Cool feature, but buggy... I’m probably better off blending the articulations with Ableton racks. Oh well.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 21, 2019)

Is there documentation anywhere showing what sounds were layered to make the instruments in 01. Time Orchestra folder? Would like to know how these are broken down as there are sometimes elements that I would like to get rid of, but of course it being a single patch I cannot.

Also must admit that with these patches in the "Time orchestra" folder, I'm disappointed most of them only have one microphone position. Any chance of getting more microphone positions for these patches in an update?


----------



## AEF (Sep 23, 2019)

beautifully recorded. id really love if OT did a strings library of this size using these sounds but with traditional full articulation sets. it is beautiful stuff for sure.


----------



## AEF (Sep 23, 2019)

beautifully recorded. id really love if OT did a strings library of this size using these sounds but with traditional full articulation sets. it is beautiful stuff for sure.


----------



## styledelk (Sep 24, 2019)

SomeGuy said:


> Also must admit that with these patches in the "Time orchestra" folder, I'm disappointed most of them only have one microphone position. Any chance of getting more microphone positions for these patches in an update?



I imagine the single microphone is because these are warped samples taken from a mic mix of the original material. They'd have to somehow apply all of the same effects in different passes to different microphone outputs, making a real mess to deal with.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 24, 2019)

SomeGuy said:


> Is there documentation anywhere showing what sounds were layered to make the instruments in 01. Time Orchestra folder? Would like to know how these are broken down as there are sometimes elements that I would like to get rid of, but of course it being a single patch I cannot.
> 
> Also must admit that with these patches in the "Time orchestra" folder, I'm disappointed most of them only have one microphone position. Any chance of getting more microphone positions for these patches in an update?



May I ask what you mean by one single microphone position? 
With each one of these patches you get your usual Close / Tree / Ab & Surround mics, so I'm a bit confused by your concern.


----------



## styledelk (Sep 24, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> May I ask what you mean by one single microphone position?
> With each one of these patches you get your usual Close / Tree / Ab & Surround mics, so I'm a bit confused by your concern.



I didn't even think to check.  You're absolutely right.


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2019)

Maxime Luft said:


> May I ask what you mean by one single microphone position?
> With each one of these patches you get your usual Close / Tree / Ab & Surround mics, so I'm a bit confused by your concern.





styledelk said:


> I didn't even think to check.  You're absolutely right.



Load the following: 
Single instruments -> 01. Time orchestra folder. If you open 01. Golden Steelwork, and click on the mics tab in kontakt, it shows all 4 mics (Close, AB, Tree SRND). Now open 02. Wildelife Awakens, and its a single mic (Tree). If you keep loading these patches, the exception is having multiple mics, most are single tree mic. This is my concern.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## OT_Tobias (Sep 24, 2019)

SomeGuy said:


> Load the following:
> Single instruments -> 01. Time orchestra folder. If you open 01. Golden Steelwork, and click on the mics tab in kontakt, it shows all 4 mics (Close, AB, Tree SRND). Now open 02. Wildelife Awakens, and its a single mic (Tree). If you keep loading these patches, the exception is having multiple mics, most are single tree mic. This is my concern.



You have to click on the mic names to switch them on/off


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 24, 2019)

THANK YOU!!! As you can tell I'm not use to Orchestral Tools products, lol  Hopefully there are many more in my future. 

p.s. how did you make that gif? Very helpful!


----------



## styledelk (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah, I went and checked this morning, and it looks like OT just pre-chose some ideal mic configurations on them that differ!


----------



## Breaker (Sep 25, 2019)

Practical question:
How do you route the Time Orchestra patches in your template? I mean to which (sub)stems?


----------



## SomeGuy (Sep 25, 2019)

Breaker said:


> Practical question:
> How do you route the Time Orchestra patches in your template? I mean to which (sub)stems?


I always stem like groups (strings high, strings low, brass high, etc). You can still do this if you load the specific instruments. I also have an "orch" stem for ensemble patches that I cannot seperate. Is this what you are asking?


----------



## Breaker (Sep 25, 2019)

SomeGuy said:


> I always stem like groups (strings high, strings low, brass high, etc). You can still do this if you load the specific instruments. I also have an "orch" stem for ensemble patches that I cannot seperate. Is this what you are asking?


Actually I meant just the patches under the "01. Time Orchestra" folder (and 02. Altered Time). I should have been more specific.

In general they are pads but still organic/orchestral in nature. I have never thought of "orch" stem as I don't have any other libraries with patches that combine different instrument groups.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Sep 27, 2019)

Wondering what would be the best bet as to when to buy this. I see NI is having a sale again. People thought the former sale was a one time thing - and it appears it isn't. 
So the sale now has Time MACRO, a year after it's out, for 50%. Also ARK 4 for 50% off - but when bundled together with another ark it's 63% off. 
This makes me wonder whether in a year's time we'll see another OT/NI sale, offering Time Macro & Micro for 63% off, making it worthwhile to wait. But then again they might not, and now is the best price available.


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 28, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Wondering what would be the best bet as to when to buy this. I see NI is having a sale again. People thought the former sale was a one time thing - and it appears it isn't.
> So the sale now has Time MACRO, a year after it's out, for 50%. Also ARK 4 for 50% off - but when bundled together with another ark it's 63% off.
> This makes me wonder whether in a year's time we'll see another OT/NI sale, offering Time Macro & Micro for 63% off, making it worthwhile to wait. But then again they might not, and now is the best price available.


It’s easy. If you don’t need it now, and you can wait a year to see if it’s lower, you certainly don’t need to rush to buy it.


----------



## MisteR (Oct 3, 2019)

I don't get it. What does the installer package do?


----------



## Ruffian Price (Oct 3, 2019)

Some libraries need to put additional files in the Kontakt user directory to make custom script graphics work.


----------



## idematoa (Oct 4, 2019)

TMi & TM, the Alpha & Omega of Time? 

Forward now for new adventures in time...


----------



## OT_Tobias (Oct 5, 2019)

MisteR said:


> I don't get it. What does the installer package do?



It just puts some initialization stuff in your AppData/AppSupport folder, mainly to initialize patches and show the batch resave prompt when first loaded.


----------



## idematoa (Oct 5, 2019)

First contact :

01 - OT - TMI - Dusting The Strings TM
02 - SA - WE - My Preset 01
03 - Heavyocity - Ascend Modern Grand - Ethereal Swirling
04 - SA - LABS - Moon Guitar - Trems
05 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Strings Basic 8ths 01 - Lost In Thoughts

NB : Here is the second part of the piece, the first : https://vi-control.net/community/th...oncert-d-reimagined.85768/page-2#post-4441464

For me, Moon Guitar [Labs] of Spitfire Audio is very nice


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 6, 2019)

anyone else having playback glitches when using multis and/or f.e. alteref time patches? A hickup when the loop resets?


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 6, 2019)

Fever Phoenix said:


> anyone else having playback glitches when using multis and/or f.e. alteref time patches? A hickup when the loop resets?


Yes. Not on all patches, but more with the altered time ones.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Oct 6, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Yes. Not on all patches, but more with the altered time ones.



see https://vi-control.net/community/th...o-blank-page-special-added.85053/post-4435449


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 6, 2019)

OT_Tobias said:


> see https://vi-control.net/community/th...o-blank-page-special-added.85053/post-4435449


I remember seeing that. It doesn't bother me as you have to play the note long enough to get the glitch. I don't usually hold them that long and I rarely use the TM patches. I was just agreeing with the poster above. But I'm glad you responded as I couldn't remember the reason why.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Oct 6, 2019)

OT_Tobias said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> a few people have reached out because of crackling loops in the TM patches, so I thought I'd just post here what I replied via email
> 
> ...



thank you, Tobias.

is there a possibility to use Time Micro in your very own Sample Player?

Kind regards from Switzerland,

Raoul / Fever Phoenix


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 12, 2019)

FWIW, here's a cue I posted on another thread a few days ago, entirely made with Time Micro.
This is no big orchestration, but I think it shows the product quite well.

This cue uses all available multi instruments + 3 patches and a fair amount of articulations (& keyswitches) for each instrument. 
No EQ or any other FX were used, only a bit of EQ/limiting on the bus master.

This library is fantastic and with a bit of work, it can also cover more than it seems in the first place (for example, clockwork articulations can be used a marcato, etc).




Below the screenshot of the LPX session (notice the keyswitches on both ends of the scale).


----------



## shawnsingh (Jan 15, 2020)

shawnsingh said:


> I'm very excited about this library. I'll share online if I have some spare time to tinker with it.



Well I know it's an old thread, but I said I'd tinker with it, and the sound of these particular patches captivated me so much I want to share it. Attached two versions, one with Valhalla Room added, other is no extra reverb. All sounds from Time Micro, tree-mic only.

cheers!


----------



## ism (Jan 17, 2020)

shawnsingh said:


> Well I know it's an old thread, but I said I'd tinker with it, and the sound of these particular patches captivated me so much I want to share it. Attached two versions, one with Valhalla Room added, other is no extra reverb. All sounds from Time Micro, tree-mic only.
> 
> cheers!



I'm really quite enraptured by this. 

Would love to hear more about how you orchestrated it, if you'd care to share more details


----------



## shawnsingh (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words and thanks for listening!

I think a lot of the feeling of it being detailed and "orchestrated" is credit to the library itself.

There's a combination of 3 things about OT Time Micro which magnify each other to make it feel really detailed and expressive. (a) using chamber or solo patches for thick chords instead of ensemble patches, because it sounds more like a natural divisi, (b) animated motion on sustains further helps to expose individual players even more. this combo is why "chrono chamber structures" is so appealing to me personally. And third the dirty little secret on top - (c) removing the close mic and using a tree-only sound. OT's typical tree sound is very precise to locate individual players in the stereo image and I personally felt the close mic on by default was hiding that. When I removed it, suddenly there was more depth and dimension on the thick chords being played on a chamber patch.

The "orchestration" is actually very simple. The first articulation I started with was the quartet color sustains SV. But eventually I wanted more full bass sound and more static feeling flautando-like color. So I discovered the high/low strings sul tasto that filled those needs. So I just copied all MIDI notes to all three parts, and then gradually pruned the MIDI away. places that needed more animated color, I layered or exposed the quartet patch. places that needed the static cold flautando feel, I exposed the sul tasto patches. For solid bass, I added the contra clarinet at the bottom. I used CC11 to control volume in some places to sculpt some dynamics if I didn't want the color to change, or if I was already stuck close to the quietest setting and wanted to sculpt it further down there.

I suppose the last part of my thought process was about voice leading. I didn't really have voice leading in mind when making the chords initially, but when it came to pruning and delegating the MIDI notes across the three strings patches, seeing some of the voice leading comes in handy. Then suddenly it really started to feel "orchestrated" because I found specific lines through the chords where the same coloration makes it feel like "connected voice line".


----------



## Brasart (Jan 17, 2020)

shawnsingh said:


> Thanks for the kind words and thanks for listening!
> 
> I think a lot of the feeling of it being detailed and "orchestrated" is credit to the library itself.
> 
> ...



I agree with using tree mic only, that's how it's set up in my template too, and superb piece btw !


----------



## dsblais (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm very curious whether Time Micro adds much if one already has Time Macro. It looks like it's the same concept, some of the same articulations, but with different section sizes and a couple bells and whistles. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 17, 2020)

The two libraries are different and complement each other
: it is not more of the same.


----------



## ism (Jan 18, 2020)

shawnsingh said:


> Thanks for the kind words and thanks for listening!
> 
> I think a lot of the feeling of it being detailed and "orchestrated" is credit to the library itself.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much for all of that. Very interesting, and very helpful. 

And I really love the track that came out of it. Is it for anything, album, soundtrack?


----------



## dsblais (Jan 18, 2020)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> The two libraries are different and complement each other
> : it is not more of the same.


Thank you very much. I’ll give it a try.


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 19, 2020)

dsblais said:


> I'm very curious whether Time Micro adds much if one already has Time Macro. It looks like it's the same concept, some of the same articulations, but with different section sizes and a couple bells and whistles. Thanks in advance.


Yes, no overlap between the products.
Micro is less ensemble and more focused on instruments (hence the name).
Choirs offer new articulation and most of the “combi presets” (I don’t recall the name OT uses) are stunning.
So is the Quartet instrument.
If you love the sound of Macro but feel limited by ensembles only then Micro is a nice addition.
And it’s not restricted to ambiant/aleatoric style (I did a very different track with it).


----------



## dsblais (Jan 19, 2020)

LowweeK said:


> Yes, no overlap between the products.
> Micro is less ensemble and more focused on instruments (hence the name).
> Choirs offer new articulation and most of the “combi presets” (I don’t recall the name OT uses) are stunning.
> So is the Quartet instrument.
> ...


Thank you. This is very much what I’m finding playing with it. It is the solo counterpart to Macro’s ensembles (plus the gorgeous string quartet and some nice articulation completions). I think I actually am going to prefer it to Time Macro. Thanks again.


----------

